# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  εμπειρίες, συμβουλές σχετικά με το Πλαίσιο

## aktizol

Καλημέρα φίλοι του awmn,

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μου χτύπησαν 2 δίσκοι 200GB και για να τους επαναφέρω χρειαζόμουν άλλον ένα 200άρι για να κάνω το recovery.
Έτσι λοιπόν ανέβηκα στο *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ* της Κηφισιάς και αγόρασα έναν Seagate Barracuda 200GB IDE για να κάνω το recover.

Όταν τον έβαλα στο PC είδα ότι ο δίσκος δεν ήταν κενός αλλά είχε όνομα "Backup".
Μπήκα στον δίσκο και βλέπω ότι είχε γύρω στα 30GB backup κάποιου άγνωστου τύπου, που προφανώς ήταν υπάλληλος του *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ* και που είχε χρησιμοποιήσει τον δίσκο.

Μέσα σε άλλα εκτός από παράνομο λογισμικό, παράνομα τραγούδια κτλ. υπήρχαν και πολλά excell και αλληλογραφία του *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ*.

Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα ήταν ότι είχε μέσα και φωτογραφίες από τις διακοπές του τύπου. Πλάκα θα είχε να έκανα post και μια φωτό του, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει από νομικό πλαίσιο γι'αυτό και δεν τον κάνω.

Επειδή ήμουν περίεργος να δώ αν ο δίσκος είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο για ένα γρήγορο backup όσο απαράδεκτο και εάν ήταν αυτό εκ μέρους του *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ*! του έκανα ένα Data Recovery.

Και φυσικά ποιό ήταν το αποτέλεσμα???

- βρέθηκαν και windows από κάτω που είχαν σβηστεί
- αυτά είναι λοιπόν τα καινούργια προϊόντα που πουλάει το *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ*
- αν είναι ετσί τουλάχιστον να τα αγοράζω σε τιμή μεταχειρισμένου
- επειδή το *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ* έχει γίνει καθεστώς στην Ελλάδα, έχει χαθεί και ο σεβασμός στον πελάτη

Ντροπή στο *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ*, το ποστ αυτό θα το κάνω σε όσα φόρουμ είμαι γραμμένος και ελπίζω να βγεί ένας υπεύθηνος να ζητήσει και ένα συγγνώμη.

Και φυσικά όπως καταλαβαίνετε για μένα ήταν και η τελευταία αγορά από το εν λόγο κατάστημα.

Φιλικά, aktizol.

----------


## ysam

Καλά μιλάμε φλέβα χτύπησες.. Νομίζω μπορείς να πάρεις τουλάχιστον 2-3 δίσκους σε αντάλαγμα. Μην χάσεις αυτή την τρομερή ευκαιρία.

----------


## pvas

Μην αρκεστείς μόνο σε 2-3 δίσκους. Ζήτα δωρεάν προμήθεια με max 1000€ / μήνα για 2 χρόνια.

----------


## Capvar

Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτά...
Παλιά είχε από τις πιο καλές τιμές... τώρα χρεώνει ότι θέλει/όσο θέλει.
Επίσης δεν ξέρω τί συμβαίνει με τις αποθήκες του, λέει ότι έχει κάποια πράγματα στο site και στους καταλόγους και όταν τα ζητάς σου λένε... α αυτό δεν μας το φέρνουν από το καλοκαίρι... ή αυτό είναι στο τάδε κατάστημα (τρέχα γύρευε)
Ρε eshops και ξερό ψωμί πλέον... γλιτώνουμε και το τρέξιμο...

----------


## nikpet

> Ντροπή στο *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ*, το ποστ αυτό θα το κάνω σε όσα φόρουμ είμαι γραμμένος και ελπίζω να βγεί ένας υπεύθηνος να ζητήσει και ένα συγγνώμη.


Κια γιατί δε μιλάς κατευθείαν με τον αρμόδιο υπεύθυνο του Πλαισίου, εξηγώντας του την κατάσταση;

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## sidis

Αυτο το σκηνικο δεν συμβαινει μονο σε καταστηματα με Υ/Η.
Πριν απο μερικα χρονια πηγα σε ενα καταστημα κινητης τηλεφωνιας για να παρω νεο κινητο τηλεφωνο (ΤΙΜ, τοτε TELESTET, στο Αιγαλεω). Παιρνω το τηλ κανονικα παω σπιτι, το φορτιζω, βαζω την SIM μεσα και για καλη μου τυχη αυτο εμφανιζε τα νουμερα και απο την sim και απο το τηλεφωνο. Και παρατηρω οτι εχω μεσα ενα καρο νουμερα τα οποια δεν γνωριζα....Ισως να εκανα και βλακεια διοτι ειχε πολλα γυναικεια τηλεφωνα...  ::   ::   ::  
Πραγμα το οποιο σημαινει οτι στην καλυτερη χρησιμοποιηθηκε για μεταφορα τηλεφωνων και στην χειροτερη... ποιος ξερει...
Τετοιου ειδους σκηνικα, δυστηχως, στην Ελλαδιτσα συμβαινουν παντου. Το θεμα ειναι να τους τρεχεις και με την δυναμη που εχει πλεον το ινετ να τους κανεις μια πολλη καλη δυσφημηση ωστε σιγα σιγα να στρωνουν επιδερμιδα.

----------


## aktizol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aktizol
> 
> Ντροπή στο *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ*, το ποστ αυτό θα το κάνω σε όσα φόρουμ είμαι γραμμένος και ελπίζω να βγεί ένας υπεύθηνος να ζητήσει και ένα συγγνώμη.
> 
> 
> Κια γιατί δε μιλάς κατευθείαν με τον αρμόδιο υπεύθυνο του Πλαισίου, εξηγώντας του την κατάσταση;
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Χρήστος


γιατί ρε Χρήστο δεν μπορώ να τρέχω εγώ επειδή αυτοί με εξαπάτησαν.
αυτοί θα τρέξουν άμα θέλουν να μην βλέπουν το post αυτό σε όλα τα φόρουμ.

----------


## dimkasta

Δεν κάνεις και μια καταγγελία στο ΙΝΚΑ?

Έχει παραγίνει το κακό.

----------


## nikpet

> γιατί ρε Χρήστο δεν μπορώ να τρέχω εγώ επειδή αυτοί με εξαπάτησαν.
> αυτοί θα τρέξουν άμα θέλουν να μην βλέπουν το post αυτό σε όλα τα φόρουμ.


Απόλυτο δίκιο έχεις...Όμως αν θέλεις δε θα τρέξεις καθόλου... Όλα θα γίνουν από το σπίτι σου...

Ακόμα και όταν πάρεις άλλον, επιστρέψεις αυτόν, whatever ζήτα το να γίνει μέσω courier με δικά τους έξοδα.

Ένα τηλέφωνο, στη χειρότερη ένα e-mail θα τους στείλεις...

Απλά στείλ'το στους υψηλά υφιστάμενους, σε αυτούς που μπορούν να σου δώσουν λύση... 

Αυτοί που μπορούν να σου δώσουν λύση, πολύ σπάνια παρακολουθούν forums...

Το awmn ούτε που το γνωρίζουν για παράδειγμα...

Chris

----------


## gadgetakias

Φτιάξε ένα faxάκι και στείλτο στον/στους υπεύθυνους.

Οταν επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σου ζήτα άμεση αντικατάσταση, χωρίς έξοδα κτλ.

Πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημά σου λύνεται πιο εύκολα όταν επικοινωνείς κατευθείαν με αυτόν που θες και όχι μέσω forum, περιοδικών κτλ.
Εταιρίες σαν το Πλαίσιο άμα τις στριμώξεις και πολύ, θα βγάλουν ένα δελτίο τύπου που θα λέει λυπούμαστε πολύ, ότι απολύθηκε ο τάδε τεχνικός που το έκανε και ότι θα καταβάλει κάθε προσπάθεια να μην επαναληφθεί.
Marketiνίστικα θα τονίσουν ότι άμεσα σε εξυπηρέτησαν με αλλαγή κτλ...

Αν αποσκοπείς να κάνεις βαβούρα τρέξε όπως νομίζεις. Αν σε νοιάζει να κάνεις γρήγορα την δουλειά σου, στείλε fax.

----------


## koki

Δυστυχώς, εγώ έχω ακούσει την ίδια ιστορία από πρώην εργαζόμενο στο Πλαίσιο, που την έκανε μολις βρήκε άλλη θέση, γιατί δεν μπορούσε τις τύψεις  ::  

Καλό είναι, τώρα που έχεις τετοια στοιχεία να κινηθείς έξυπνα, για τους τόσους που έχουν πάθει το αντίστοιχο  ::  είτε το κατάλαβαν είτε όχι.

Να προσέξεις τι σου είπε ο gadgetakias όμως, γιατί έχει δίκιο. Και είναι μια αλήθεια ότι είναι γενική τακτική στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ αυτό και όχι του τεχνικού που θα πληρώσει. 

Ρίξτο σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, δηλαδή με επικοινωνία μαζί τους, και εκεί τράβα το από τα μαλλιά, πάρε τους ό,τι μπορέσεις ;>

----------


## JS

INKA...εχουν και hotline πλεον  ::

----------


## aktizol

Δεν με απασχολεί να βγάλω 10 δίσκους, ούτε καν να αλλάξω αυτόν που έχω.
Με απασχολεί ότι στην ουσία αυτό που κάνουν είναι να εξαπατούν τον καταναλωτή, και αυτό που έγινε με εμένα σίγουρα έχει γίνει και με άλλους.
Φαντάσου δηλαδή τί βάζουν μέσα σε αυτούς που παραγγέλνουν έτοιμα συστήματα.

Είναι απαράδεκτοι και ο κόσμος πρέπει να το μάθει (έστω μέσα από τα φόρουμ).

Εσύ θα ξαναψώνιζες από το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ?
Από ένα κατάστημα δηλαδή που εκμεταλλεύετε τους λιγότερο σχετικούς?

Δεν είμαι νομικός, αλλά σίγουρα κάποιος νόμο θα υπάρχει για την εξαπάτηση καταναλωτή.

Το awmn μπορεί να μην το ξέρει πολύς κόσμος, το insomnia όμως το ξέρει αρκετός.

http://www.insomnia.gr/vb3/showthread.p ... post907523

----------


## koki

όρμα στο ΙΝΚΑ τότε, και πάλι κάντο με προσοχή.

Μέσα από τα φόρα θα μπορούσες άνετα να είσαι ένας υπάλληλος του eshop  ::  

Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά αν θες να κάνεις κάτι σοβαρό, θα πας στο ΙΝΚΑ. Ειδάλλως όλα τα άλλα στην ουσία είναι λόγια του αέρα, και δίκαιο αν κάποιος δεν αρκεστεί σε λίγο iso 8859-7 encoded μπλαμπλα.

----------


## avel

<div class="sarcasm">

Εκβίασέ τους.

Ζήτα από τον τεχνικό 1000 ευρώ για να μη βγάλεις τα προσωπικα του δεδομένα στο Internet.

Ζήτα από το Πλαίσιο 50 000 ευρώ για να μην προσφύγεις στο ΙΝΚΑ.

</div>

----------


## nOiz

και στον avel 10% από τα κέρδη σου για την ιδέα!  ::   ::  
Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά πολλά λεφτά ζητάτε!

----------


## MAuVE

Θα σας γυρίσω αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, 1968-1969 δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.

Μέσα στο Πολυτεχνείο (Πατησίων) υπήρχε στο ισόγειο του κτιρίου Γκίνη σ' ένα χώρο 3x5μ ένα πρατήριο από το οποίο αγοράζαμε χαρτικά. 
Το λέγαμε του "Πάλλη", αλλά δεν ανοίκε στο χαρτοπωλείο Πάλλη. 
Απλά, αγόραζε χαρτικά από τον Πάλλη.

Από εκεί αγοράζαμε κόλλες καρέ για τις ασκήσεις και τις εργασίες, πινακίδες σέλλερ για τα σχέδια και μύτες για τα μηχανικά μας μολύβια. 

Το δικαίωμα εκμετάλευσης του πρατηρίου αυτού έβγαινε σε δημοπρασία από το ΕΜΠ και έτσι μία μέρα είδαμε να εμφανίζονται νέα πρόσωπα.

Ο Γιώργος Γεράρδος (23-24 χρονών) και καμιά φορά όταν υπήρχε πολύ δουλειά ερχόταν να τον βοηθήσει και ο πατέρας του. 

Από την αρχή φάνηκε ότι ο Γιώργος δεν θα βάδιζε την πεπατημένη.

Αρχισε να φέρνει εκτός από τα χαρτικά και ακριβά κομμάτια όπως Rapidograph, διαβήτες Kern κλπ τα οποία πωλούσε 15-25% κάτω από τις αντίστοιχες τιμές του Πάλλη που ήταν απέναντι στην Πατησίων.

Αυτή ήταν η γέννεση του κατοπινού Πλαισίου.

Τα γράφω όλα αυτά για να πω το εξής:

Σαν ένας από τους παλαιότερους πελάτες του Πλαισίου, όταν κάποιος υπάλληλος του μου κάνει καμία βλακεία, στέλνω ένα φαξ στον Γιώργο και τον ενημερώνω. 
Καί όσες φορές (3-4) το έχω κάνει πάντα στην συνέχεια με παίρνει τηλέφωνο αφού έχει ενημερωθεί για να μ' ευχαριστήσει και να μου πεί και αυτός με την σειρά του τα πως και τα γιατί συνέβη αυτό που συνέβει.

Σε προτρέπω λοιπόν aktizol να κάνεις και εσύ το ίδιο.

Αν φοβάσαι ότι δεν θα τύχεις της ίδιας ανταπόκρισης, προθυμοποιούμαι να μεσολαβήσω.

Οσο άσχημο ήταν για εσένα να αγοράσεις έναν μεταχειρισμένο δίσκο τόσο άσχημο είναι και για μένα να βλέπω τον ΣΩΣΤΟ επιχειρηματία Γιώργο Γεράρδο να διασύρεται από κάποιο πωλητή-κωλόπαιδο.

----------


## koki

MAuVE να πεις στον κύριο Γεράρδο ότι τέτοια περιστατικά στην επιχείρισή του είναι καθημερινότητα.
Και μιας και για χαζό δεν τον κόβω, δε νομίζω να μην το ξέρει  ::  


Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το επίπεδο των πωλητών που επιλέγει να διατηρεί μια εταιρεία, καθρεπτίζει τη γενικότερη νοοτροπία της.

----------


## MAuVE

> MAuVE να πεις στον κύριο Γεράρδο ......


Εστειλα το link, θα περιμένουμε απάντηση.

----------


## aktizol

καλό θα ήταν να πάρουμε απάντηση.

----------


## DVD_GR

το πλαισιο ειναι το ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ μαγαζι με διαφορα απολα τ'αλλα...μου εχουν στειλει μηχανημα,με τα εικονικα τσαμπα μεταφορικα που διαφημιζαν με χρεωση 35 ευρω μεταφορικα...μου εχουν στειλει υπολογιστη με κολλημενα τα καλωδια του τροφοδοτικου μεσα στον ανεμιστηρα της cpu και παρολιγο να καει το μηχανημα...τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να στειλω μια μητρικη για εγγυηση αν και ξερω οτι μονο αν βαλεις γνωστο θα σε εξυπηρετησουν σε αυτο το μαγαζι.χωρις βυσμα ή φωνες και φασαριες θα παθεις τα απιστευτα....
φιλος προσφατα μου ειπε οτι εκαναν συσκεψη πωλητες του πλαισιου για να αποφασισουν αν ενας δισκος ηταν ata ή sata και αυτουνου του επεφταν τα μαλλια.
σιγουρα ο ιδιοκτητης ειναι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος αλλα το μαγαζι δεν ειναι αυτος εδω και πολλα χρονια,οχι μονο πασχει,αλλα ειναι τραγικοτατο....
ας ελπισω να μου αλλαξουν τη μητρικη και να μην συνεχισουν την κοροιδια που εχω φαει απειρες φορες....

----------


## templar

...

----------


## JS

> Αν η επιχείρηση του στελεχώνεται με ανίδεους και ανέντιμους ή "κωλόπαιδα" υπαλλήλους, το αφεντικό δε μπορεί να είναι άμοιρο ευθυνών. Άλλωστε η ευθύνη του εργοδότη για τις πράξεις των εργαζομενών του είναι αντικειμενική και εκ του νόμου.



Με 700Ε τον μήνα τί περίμενε δλδ οτι θα προσλάβει ; τον Βασιλάκη τον πόρτα ;  ::  
Πες τα...

----------


## DVD_GR

τον μπαμπη το σουγια......  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Δυο φορές έχω αγοράσει σκληρό δίσκο από το Πλαίσιο (2000,2005) και τις 2 φορές, η ζελατίνα ήταν ΣΚΙΣΜΕΝΗ με το πρόσχημα να περάσουν ένα αυτοκόλλητο πάνω στο δίσκο. Κρατάει χρόνια αυτή η κολώνια τελικά...  ::

----------


## argi

Εγώ απο την άλλη είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος απο το Πλαισιο, έχω κατα καιρους αλλάξει πολλά πράγματα που χάλασαν (κυριώς της δουλειάς μου) και ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχα πρόβλημα ουτε να μου αλλάξουν κάτι που χάλασε (και χωρίς πολλά πολλα) ούτε και να τους εξηγήσω τι έγινε και να κάνουν κάτι για αυτό αν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα...

Βασικά είναι και ένας απο τους λόγους που ακόμα ψωνίζω απο το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ της γειτονιάς μου...

Νομίζω πως ο καλύτερος και αποδοτικότερος τρόπος είναι να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους, να τους πεις ότι εχεις ενα πρόβλημα και εν τελει να πεις το προβλημα σου εκει που εχει πιθανοτητες να πιασει τόπο... αλλιώς "φταει το γαιδουρι και χτυπας το σαμαρι"....

Το να λες τον πονο σου στο forum ειναι ισως καλο για συμπαρασταση και ενημερωση αλλα μαλλον δεν θα λυσει το προβλημα σου...

@rg!

----------


## MAuVE

> @MAuVE: ('δείξε μου τους φίλους σου να σου πω ποιος είσαι...'),


Το λαμβάνω σαν φιλοφρόνηση και σ΄ευχαριστώ Ιάσωνα.




> Άλλωστε η ευθύνη του εργοδότη για τις πράξεις των εργαζομενών του είναι αντικειμενική και εκ του νόμου.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως Ιάσωνα. 

Δεν είπα "φίλος" μου είναι, ότι έγινε καλώς έγινε. 

Εστειλα το λινκ για να το σβερκώσει το κωλόπαιδο που τον εκθέτει. 

Γιατί αν σ' εσάς τον εκθέτει μία, σ' εμένα τον εκθέτει δέκα.

Να μην σας πω πως είχε αντιδράσει σε μία παρόμια, αλλά ελαφρύτερη περίπτωση ο μακαρίτης ο Γιάννης Μαρινόπουλος (Prisunic-Marinopoulos)

----------


## koki

1) MAuVE, δυστυχώς (για εσένα?) δεν πρόκειται περί Ιάσωνος  ::  

2) Η εντύπωση που δίνεις από τα γραφόμενά σου ότι ένα φόρουμ να ανοίξει τα μάτια ενός εργοδότη, είναι πιο προσβλητική για τον ίδιο τον εργοδότη, παρά για τους υπολοίπους.

----------


## BarbariaN

Να το πω και εγώ ; 

Πρίν μερικά χρόνια στο Πλαίσιο στη Θεσ/νικη , που έκανα και εγώ λάθος και αγόρασα pc από εκεί . 
Με το που το πήγα σπίτι και το "πρίζωσα" διαπίστωσα ότι το floppy ήταν "κάπως" ... δλδ άναβε συνέχεια το λαμπάκι . Ανοίγω το κουτί και είδα ότι είχε την τροφοδοσία ανάποδα  ::  (φυσικά μέσα στο κουτί υπήρχε το χαρτάκι του "ελέγχου καλής λειτουργίας" με το floppy τσεκαρισμένο και ένα ωραίο OK δίπλα του ... Δυστυχώς το floppy δεν συνήλθε και αναγκάστηκα και το πήγα πίσω όπως ήταν για να μου το αλλάξουν ... 

Δεν είπανε κουβέντα μόλις ξανα γύρισα στο κατάστημα και το πήγα κάτω στους τεχνικούς .... Εκεί άρχισε το πανηγύρι ... Βγάλανε το floppy , και μετά τους έβλεπα να παλεύουν να βάλουν πάλι την βάση του floppy και να την βιδώσουν στο σασί . Δεν κρατήθηκα και είπα στον ένα "Να σας βοηθήσω να ξεμπερδεύουμε μια ώρα νωρίτερα ; " ... Η απάντηση ήταν ότι πρέπει να περάσω έξω γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται η είσοδος στο τεχνικό τμήμα (λογικό...) ... 

Τέλος πάντων , μετά από ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ (χωρίς υπερβολή) πήρα το pc και πήγα σπίτι.... Με το που το βάζω στην πρίζα και το ανοίγω .... ακούω ένα χαρακτηριστικό γρατσούνισμα του σκληρού δίσκου ... ( το ωραίο τιιιν τιιν που κάνει όταν κολάει .... ) .....

Ανοίγω το καπάκι και βλέπω ότι ο βλάκας (μόνο βλάκας θα μπορούσε να είναι ) βίδωσε τη βάση για το floppy ΠΑΝΩ  ::   ::  στο σκληρό δίσκο και όχι σε κάποια θέση για βίδα που έχει ο σκληρός ... όταν λέω πάνω εννοώ πάνω... Επειδή είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ (δε νομίζω να έχει ξαναδεί τέτοιο βίδωμα κανένας) δείτε το attachment ...

Φυσικά ο σκληρός είχε παραδώσει πνεύμα ... Το γέλιο είναι ότι μόλις το ξαναπήγα ... (μετά από 45λεπτά δηλαδή) μου είπε ειρωνικά : "πάλι σου χάλασε το floppy ; " και δεν κρατήθηκα τον άρχισα στα μπινελίκια ... Δε φτάνει που ήταν ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ( και μην πει κανένας απροσεξία ... αν δε τα κατάφερνε να τη βιδώσει ήταν ικανός να πάρει και τρυπάνι  ::   ::  ) το έπαιζε και έξυπνος ... Βέβαια μόλις τα άκουσε και του έδειξα τι έχει κάνει , με κοιτούσε σα χάνος και το μόνο που ξανά είπε ήταν ένα "Συγνώμη έχετε δίκιο ..." Πάλι καλά δηλαδή .

Φυσικά και τον δίσκο τον άλλαξαν αλλά έχασα πόσες ώρες στο πήγαινε έλα ... χώρια τα νεύρα ... 

Αίσχος  ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## tripkaos

Να μαι και γω...

εγω παιδια ειχα παει το pc μου στο πλαισιο για καποιο λογο δεν θυμαμαι...
βεβαια μεσα ειχε αρκετα καλουδια mp3,game-iso κτλ...
ε πιστευω να καταλαβατε την συνεχεια μονο τσεκ απ δεν κανανε στο μηχανημα...
αντιγραψανε πολλα πραγματα αλλα ηταν και βλακες γιατι δεν σβησανε τα images που ειχαν αντιγραψει...αυτη ειναι τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> και παρεπιμπτόντως με λένε Διονύση και όχι Ιάσωνα.


Διονύση συγνώμη,

Η νομική σου γωνία προσπέλασης του θέματος με παρέσυρε να σε μπερδέψω με τον Ιάσωνα.

Μήπως έχεις πατέρα, μητέρα, αδέλφια, αδελφές δικηγόρους ;

----------


## sotirisk

> Θα σας γυρίσω αρκετά χρόνια πίσω, 1968-1969 δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.
> 
> Μέσα στο Πολυτεχνείο (Πατησίων) υπήρχε στο ισόγειο του κτιρίου Γκίνη σ' ένα χώρο 3x5μ ένα πρατήριο από το οποίο αγοράζαμε χαρτικά. 
> Το λέγαμε του "Πάλλη", αλλά δεν ανοίκε στο χαρτοπωλείο Πάλλη. 
> Απλά, αγόραζε χαρτικά από τον Πάλλη.
> 
> Από εκεί αγοράζαμε κόλλες καρέ για τις ασκήσεις και τις εργασίες, πινακίδες σέλλερ για τα σχέδια και μύτες για τα μηχανικά μας μολύβια. 
> 
> Το δικαίωμα εκμετάλευσης του πρατηρίου αυτού έβγαινε σε δημοπρασία από το ΕΜΠ και έτσι μία μέρα είδαμε να εμφανίζονται νέα πρόσωπα.
> ...


Ωραία, έχω κι εγώ ένα όνομα να "δώσω"  :: 

Μπορείς να δεις εδώ: http://www.thelab.gr/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18461

Το service της ζαϊμη έχει βγάλει πάρα πολύ κακό όνομα, κυρίως λόγω του εκεί υπεύθυνού του. Ενώ το πλαίσιο έχει τρομερή πολιτική (για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα) στο RMA, αδικείται από μερικά άτομα του προσωπικού του. 
Επίσης χάνει πελάτες με αυτόν τον τρόπο ( π.χ. εμένα  ::  )

Εντάξει, τους άσχετους πωλητές δεν τους σχολιάζω ::

----------


## meng

Αν και είμαι ικανοποιημένος από το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ σαν πελάτης το ακόλουθο συνέβη σε μία άσχετη με Η/Υ φίλη μου.
Παρήγγειλε καινούριο υπολογιστή και πήγα σπίτι της να τα συνδέσουμε μαζί... Μόλις πάω να τον ανάψω, ακούω τα γνωστά μπιπ, μπιπ...
Ζητάω ένα κατσαβίδι για να ανοίξω το κουτι, και βλέπω την κάρτα γραφικών ακουμπισμένη απλώς στο slot, περίεργο πως κατάφερα να βάλω το βύσμα της οθόνης.
Την βάζω κανονικά και έπαιξε...
Υποτίθεται ότι οι τεχνικοί έκαναν και επιτυχή δοκιμή λειτουργίας?

----------


## aktizol

> Αγαπητέ Aktizol:
> 
> 1) Για την άμεση αντικατάσταση του σκληρού δίσκου που αγόρασες δεν χρειάζεται να τρέξεις καθόλου, καθώς αυτή εμπίπτει στις εκ του νόμου υποχρεώσεις του πωλητή σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
> 
> 2) Αν εσύ τώρα επιθυμείς να κοινοποιήσεις την όλη ιστορία στα διάφορα fora που συμμετέχεις, είναι δικαίωμά σου. Αν και πιστεύω ότι δε τα παρακολουθούν από το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και άρα δε θα πετύχεις κάτι...
> 
> 3) Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες και πιστεύω ότι μια καταγγελία στο ΙΝΚΑ είναι επιβεβλημένη. (από προσωπική μου εμπειρία ξέρω ότι τρίβουν τα χέρια τους για κάτι τέτοια και επιβάλλουν σχετικά υψηλά πρόστιμα.)
> 
> @MAuVE: Λυπάμαι για το φίλο σου τον κ. Γεράρδο ('δείξε μου τους φίλους σου να σου πω ποιος είσαι...'), αλλά η σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα γιγάντωση της εταιρίας του έχει και τις συνέπειές της και τώρα (μάλλον) πληρώνει το τίμημα. Αν η επιχείρηση του στελεχώνεται με ανίδεους και ανέντιμους ή "κωλόπαιδα" υπαλλήλους, το αφεντικό δε μπορεί να είναι άμοιρο ευθυνών. Άλλωστε η ευθύνη του εργοδότη για τις πράξεις των εργαζομενών του είναι αντικειμενική και εκ του νόμου.


- δεν πρόκειται να τους δώσω τον δίσκο πίσω επειδή έχω μέσα δικά μου data τα οποία και δεν έχουν καμία δουλειά να βρεθούν στα χέρια τους
- επιθυμώ να κοινοποιήσω το περιστατικό παντού γιατί πρέπει να τα βλέπουν αυτά οι καταναλωτές και να ψάχνουν για εναλλακτικές λύσεις
- δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί το ΙΝΚΑ πάντως σίγουρα τους χρειάζεται μια καταγγελία για ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ!

φανταστείτε πόσες χιλιάδες ευρώ μπορεί να βγάζει τον μήνα το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ από όλα του τα μαγαζιά!!!
δηλαδή service και στησίματα νέων συστημάτων με ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ!

πάντως καλά θα ήταν να δούμε την απάντηση από κάποιο υψηλό στέλεχος του ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ.

θα την δούμε όμως?

----------


## argi

Μέσα απο το forum δύσκολα θα σου απαντήσουν... (δεν νομιζω ότι παρακολουθουν όλα τα fora στενά...)

Αν πάλι κάνεις αυτό που όλοι σου προτείνουν (fax, επιστολή, ένα email βρε αδελφε...) είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τι θα σου απαντήσουν...

Αλλιώς αποτέλεσμα δεν θα βγάλεις (αλήθεια ποια θα ήταν μια καλή λύση για σενα...? περιμένεις καποια αποκατασταση?) και θα καταλήξουμε σε γκρουπ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης αναξιοπαθούντων απο γνωστά και άγνωστα computer shops που θα μπορούσαν να γεμίσουν τόμους απο προσωπικές (!!!???) ιστορίες...

@rg!

----------


## JS

Πάντως χάνετε την ουσία με τέτοιες μπαρούφες...
Mauve δεν διάβασες σωστά τί είπε ο άνθρωπος...
Του πουλήσανε μεταχειρισμένο σκληρό δίσκο σε τιμή καινούργιου -a.k.a. 0 ώρες δουλειάς-. Αυτό είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ και το κάνει το πλαίσιο ΧΡΟΝΙΑ τώρα.
Προφασιζόμενο (όπως ειπώθηκε) οτι κολάνε ταμπελάκια σου δίνουν ανοιγμένο σκληρό. Αν ο γνωστός σου πει οτι δεν το ξέρει τότε ας την πουλήσει την επιχείρηση.

----------


## koki

@aktizol, στην καλύτερη μια ωραία μαρκετινγκίστικη απάντηση/πάπια

Τα τινά είναι 3:

1) Ξέρει τι του γίνεται ο υψηλά ιστάμενος, οπότε αυτά γίνονται εν γνώση του, οπότε τι να μας πει: "Ναι παιδιά σας κοροϊδεύουμε"
2) Δεν ξέρει του τι γίνεται, οπότε να μας πει: "Να παιδιά με κοροϊδεύουνε";
3) Δε θα μάθουμε αν ξέρει γιατί θα μας πει τα κλασσικά περί είναι υπό έλεγχο και ήταν μια μεμονομένη περίπτωση, και η Αλίκη στον Κόσμο του Ελληνικού Επιχειρείν!

Χμ  ::

----------


## nOiz

> .....



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

LoOoOoOoL!!!!

----------


## aktizol

screenshot απο τον σκληρό δίσκο..

----------


## nvak

> Του πουλήσανε μεταχειρισμένο σκληρό δίσκο σε τιμή καινούργιου -a.k.a. 0 ώρες δουλειάς-. Αυτό είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ και το κάνει το πλαίσιο ΧΡΟΝΙΑ τώρα.
> Προφασιζόμενο (όπως ειπώθηκε) οτι κολάνε ταμπελάκια σου δίνουν ανοιγμένο σκληρό. Αν ο γνωστός σου πει οτι δεν το ξέρει τότε ας την πουλήσει την επιχείρηση.


Δηλαδή θέλεις να πείς ότι το μαγαζί αγοράζει και πουλά μεταχειρισμένα προιόντα ή πουλά υλικά που προέρχονται απο αναβαθμίσεις ? 
Μήπως επίσης αγοράζει παρτίδες με πρόβλημα και τις περνά απο έλεγχο ?
Μήπως οι υπάλληλοι χρησιμοποιούν το stock για να αναβαθμίζουν κάθε βδομάδα τα μηχανάκια τους ?

Έχετε ποτέ δουλέψει σε τέτοιο μαγαζί, να έχετε 50 Η/Υ ανοιγμένους για διάφορες δουλειές και 10 τηλεφωνήματα ανα μισάωρο απο διάφορους τρελαμένους ? 
Υπάρχει διαφορά στο λάθος απο τύχη και στο λάθος απο σύστημα.

----------


## mbjp

> το πλαισιο ειναι το ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ μαγαζι με διαφορα απολα τ'αλλα...μου εχουν στειλει μηχανημα,με τα εικονικα τσαμπα μεταφορικα που διαφημιζαν με χρεωση 35 ευρω μεταφορικα...μου εχουν στειλει υπολογιστη με κολλημενα τα καλωδια του τροφοδοτικου μεσα στον ανεμιστηρα της cpu και παρολιγο να καει το μηχανημα...τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να στειλω μια μητρικη για εγγυηση αν και ξερω οτι μονο αν βαλεις γνωστο θα σε εξυπηρετησουν σε αυτο το μαγαζι.χωρις βυσμα ή φωνες και φασαριες θα παθεις τα απιστευτα....


εαν το αγορασες την περιοδο '03-'04 παιζει να το εχω συναρμολογησει εγω, οποτε οριστε, βρηκες καποιον να βρισεις!!  ::  
(παντως αν θες παμε μαζι για τη μητρικη)




> σιγουρα ο ιδιοκτητης ειναι πολυ καλος ανθρωπος αλλα το μαγαζι δεν ειναι αυτος εδω και πολλα χρονια,οχι μονο πασχει,αλλα ειναι τραγικοτατο....


Το ψαρι βρωμαει απο το κεφαλι σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις. Ο ιδιοκτητης δεν ειναι αμοιρος ευθυνων για οτι συμβαινει στην επιχειρηση του. Εχω δει και εχω μαθει για απολυσεις ανθρωπων που σκιζοντουσαν πραγματικα για την εταιρεια, δουλευαν ωραρια που θα εκαναν τον καθε συνδικαλιστη να ανατριχιασει και τελος διωχθηκαν κακην κακως απο εκει μεσα πανω στα...νευρα του κ.Γεραρδου. Του τυπου που αρεσκεται να μπαινει στην αιθουσα ντυμενος καουμποης α-λα-τζορτζ-μπους πανω στη χαρλεη, καθε χρονο στην κοπη της πιτας της εταιρειας. Διαολε τα λεφτα σε κανουν χαζο πραγματικα  :: 

Η ευθυνη δεν ανηκει στον υπαλληλο που δεν γνωριζει το αντικειμενο της δουλειας του & προσληφθηκε μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι "ανοικτος" στο ενδεχομενο 12ωρης απασχολησης (το λεγομενο και "full time" σε ορους Πλαισιου). Με 540ευρω/μηνα, καταρτηση/εκπαιδευση που περιοριζεται μονο στη χρηση του SAP, πως να πουλας και οχι ΤΙ πουλας, και απληρωτες υπερωριες - ή για οσους εχουν εργαστει σε καταστημα, 1 ωρα πριν την εναρξη για προετοιμασια και μια ωρα μετα για το κλεισιμο - δε μπορεις να περιμενεις υψηλου επιπεδου εξυπηρετηση. Εχεις ικανοποιημενους πελατες οταν εχεις ικανοποιημενους & ικανους υπαλληλους.

----------


## aktizol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Του πουλήσανε μεταχειρισμένο σκληρό δίσκο σε τιμή καινούργιου -a.k.a. 0 ώρες δουλειάς-. Αυτό είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ και το κάνει το πλαίσιο ΧΡΟΝΙΑ τώρα.
> Προφασιζόμενο (όπως ειπώθηκε) οτι κολάνε ταμπελάκια σου δίνουν ανοιγμένο σκληρό. Αν ο γνωστός σου πει οτι δεν το ξέρει τότε ας την πουλήσει την επιχείρηση.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή θέλεις να πείς ότι το μαγαζί αγοράζει και πουλά μεταχειρισμένα προιόντα ή πουλά υλικά που προέρχονται απο αναβαθμίσεις ? 
> Μήπως επίσης αγοράζει παρτίδες με πρόβλημα και τις περνά απο έλεγχο ?
> Μήπως οι υπάλληλοι χρησιμοποιούν το stock για να αναβαθμίζουν κάθε βδομάδα τα μηχανάκια τους ?
> ...


*nvak* με τον να δικαιολογούμε το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και το κάθε ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ επειδή έχει 50 υπολογιστές ανοιγμένους, απλά του δίνουμε το OK για να συνεχίσουν να κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα.
όχι δεν τους δικαιολογώ!
πλήρωσα 110 ωραία και κωλαριστά ευρουδάκια (τα οποία δεν μου περισσεύουν)
και εάν το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στην αυξημένη πελατία, τότε να το κάνει μπακάλικο από super market.

----------


## vegos

> Έχετε ποτέ δουλέψει σε τέτοιο μαγαζί, να έχετε 50 Η/Υ ανοιγμένους για διάφορες δουλειές και 10 τηλεφωνήματα ανα μισάωρο απο διάφορους τρελαμένους ? 
> Υπάρχει διαφορά στο λάθος απο τύχη και στο λάθος απο σύστημα.


Όταν δεν μπορείς να ανταπεξέλθεις στις απαιτήσεις, προσλαμβάνεις κόσμο.

Αλλιώς, πουλάς τυρόπιτες...

----------


## wiresounds

> screenshot απο τον σκληρό δίσκο..


Το άτομο έχει και επίπεδο. Ακούει και Mendelssohn !  ::

----------


## aktizol

και κατέχει και πτυχίο Αγγλικής -> "COMPLEDED"

----------


## bchris

Ηρεμηστε.

Το πλαισιο ειναι ενα αρκετα καλο μαγαζι, που δινει δουλεια σε αρκετους
νεους ανθρωπους που θελουν να ασχοληθουν με την πληροφορικη.
Τους πινει το αιμα μεν, αλλα τους βαζει στο λουκι δε.

Εγω προσωπικα εχω αλλαξει πολλα πραγματα απο το πλαισιο, και ποτε δεν 
αντιμετωπισα προβλημα.
Τελευταια φορα θυμαμαι, τραβιομουνα να κανω το halo να παιξει.
Τελικα κατεληξα οτι ειναι μικρη η VGA μου.
Παω λοιπον παιρνω μια FX<kati> την δοκιμαζω και παλι δεν επαιζε  :: 

Την αλλη μερα την παω πισω και οταν με ρωτησανε τι εχει η καρτα, τους
ειπα ολη την αληθεια.

Οτι δλδ η VGA ειναι μια χαρα αλλα δεν παιζει το halo που ηθελα.
Την πηραν πισω, εγω πηρα μια αλλη (νομιζω την ATI που εχω τωρα)
και ολα μια χαρα κι ωραια.

Εσεις τι λετε τωρα οτι την πρωτη VGA την πουλησανε για μεταχειρισμενη?
Και ηταν οντως μεταχειρισμενη?

Μην τραβατε το σκοινι πολυ, γιατι καποτε θα σπασει.

Aktizol, πηγαινε απο εκει αν θελεις, κοιτα να τους παρεις κανα δισκο
ακομα και ξεχνα την ιστορια.

Δεν επαθες και κανα κακο μα την αληθεια!
Ισα-ισα που μπορει να βρηκες κι εκεινο το mp3 που εψαχνες τοσο καιρο...

----------


## hedgehog

Αν και έχει μικρή σημασία, έτσι... απο περιέργεια... δεν εγκαθιστάς μία το HDD Health να δεις πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας έχει στην πλάτη του ο σκληρός?

----------


## aktizol

κοίτα *bchris* εσύ μπορεί να ανέχεσαι κάποιοι να γίνονται πλούσιοι με την στάση σου "δεν επαθες και κανα κακο μα την αληθεια!", εγώ πάλι όχι.
και μπορεί να μην μπορώ να φτιάξω τον κόσμο όμως θα προσπαθήσω να τον κάνω καλύτερο.

- έτσι απλά γιατί το "ε, δεν βαριέσαι μωρέ" είναι που μας κάνει πρόβατα σε μια κοινωνία.

----------


## JS

> Μήπως επίσης αγοράζει παρτίδες με πρόβλημα και τις περνά απο έλεγχο ?


Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ 




> Μήπως οι υπάλληλοι χρησιμοποιούν το stock για να αναβαθμίζουν κάθε βδομάδα τα μηχανάκια τους ?


Α, είσαι μέσα στα κόλπα μάλλον...





> Υπάρχει διαφορά στο λάθος απο τύχη και στο λάθος απο σύστημα.


Εγώ δεν μίλησα για κανένα λάθος...για σύστημα μίλησα. Του επιστρέφει ο bcris την κάρτα του γιατί δεν του άρεσε και εκείνο την πουλάει σε μένα σαν καινούργια. Κάνει τον καλό στον bchris εξαπατώντας εμένα.
Αν η πολιτική του λέει να δέχετε πίσω απο τον bchris (μαγκιά του) να την πουλάει σε μένα σαν "used" με 20% έκπτωση  ::

----------


## bchris

Ειναι φανερο, οτι δεν εχετε δει εξαρτημα απο ΤΕΡΑΤΑ του χωρου SUN IBM DELL ...
να ερχονται για αντικατασταση χαλασμενου, και να ειναι refurbished....

Και μιλαμε οχι για ενα δισκακο των 120Ε αλλα για HBA των 3000Ε...

----------


## templar

...

----------


## nvak

> Ειναι φανερο, οτι δεν εχετε δει εξαρτημα απο ΤΕΡΑΤΑ του χωρου SUN IBM DELL ...
> να ερχονται για αντικατασταση χαλασμενου, και να ειναι refurbished....
> 
> Και μιλαμε οχι για ενα δισκακο των 120Ε αλλα για HBA των 3000Ε...


Για αυτούς είναι κανόνας. Απο όσo ξέρω η αναβάθμιση στις μεγάλες μηχανές ήταν ανταλλαγή με καινούρια και γενναία έκπτωση. Την παλιά την χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν ανταλλακτικά για να εξυπηρετήσουν τα συμβόλαια συντήρησης με τους άλλους πελάτες. 
Κανείς δεν παραπονιέται για μεταχειρισμένα πράγματα, μιάς και η ευθύνη καλύπτεται απο το συμβόλαιο συντήρησης. 
Θυμάμαι μιά φορά που ένας σχολαστικός admin είδε τις ώρες ενός "νέου" μεγάλου δίσκου και έγινε show  ::

----------


## mbjp

τι να λεμε τωρα, πριν κατι μηνες σχεδον ολα τα linksys που εφερνε η quest ηταν refurbished..
βαρεθηκαμε να ξεσκονιζουμε..

JS η ιστορια με τα ταμπελακια στους δισκους ειναι μερος του ελεγχου των υλικων οταν παραλαμβανονται στην αποθηκη. Δεν πιστευω οτι το πλαισιο θα κατσει να ασχοληθει με το πως να εξαπατησει καποιον πελατη δινοντας του μεταχειρισμενο δισκο.. Μονο και μονο τα υλικα που πανε στην καταστροφη να δει κανεις, μιλαμε για αρκετα εκατομμυρια, και κυριως για εντελως ηλιθιους λογους πχ εκτος εγγυησης ο δισκος γιατι εχει σπασει η γωνιτσα στον molex κονεκτορα κλπ

Θα προτεινα στον φιλο aktizol να αντιγραψει οτι του ειναι χρησιμο απο τον δισκο  ::  και να παει ηρεμα στον διευθυντη του καταστηματος για να πει οτι εχει γινει λαθος και να απαιτησει την αλλαγη.

----------


## koki

> τι να λεμε τωρα, πριν κατι μηνες σχεδον ολα τα linksys που εφερνε η quest ηταν refurbished..
> βαρεθηκαμε να ξεσκονιζουμε..
> 
> JS η ιστορια με τα ταμπελακια στους δισκους ειναι μερος του ελεγχου των υλικων οταν παραλαμβανονται στην αποθηκη. Δεν πιστευω οτι το πλαισιο θα κατσει να ασχοληθει με το πως να εξαπατησει καποιον πελατη δινοντας του μεταχειρισμενο δισκο.. Μονο και μονο τα υλικα που πανε στην καταστροφη να δει κανεις, μιλαμε για αρκετα εκατομμυρια, και κυριως για εντελως ηλιθιους λογους πχ εκτος εγγυησης ο δισκος γιατι εχει σπασει η γωνιτσα στον molex κονεκτορα κλπ
> 
> Θα προτεινα στον φιλο aktizol να αντιγραψει οτι του ειναι χρησιμο απο τον δισκο  και να παει ηρεμα στον διευθυντη του καταστηματος για να πει οτι εχει γινει λαθος και να απαιτησει την αλλαγη.


Εάν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες η επιχείρηση κάνει ένα μεγάλο λάθος προτεραιοτήτων, γιατί με λάθος προσωπικό, και χρυσάφι να πουλάς, πρόβλημα θα έχεις :>

----------


## nickg78

Πώς κάνετε έτσι ρε παιδιά;  ::  Είναι απλό: Μαζί με κάθε σκληρό δίσκο, δίνουν δώρο ότι πιο νέο από προγράμματα, παιχνίδια, mp3, divx κλπ. κλπ. Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί παραπονιέστε;  ::  

Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως, εγώ δεν θα κρατούσα τέτοιο δίσκο ούτε μισή μέρα. Μπορεί με τη χρήση που του έχει κάνει ο άλλος, να έχει βγάλει bad sectors ή οτιδήποτε.

----------


## jason

> 1) MAuVE, δυστυχώς (για εσένα?) δεν πρόκειται περί Ιάσωνος  
> .


Πως το ξέρεις koki ότι δεν είναι o Ιάσονας?
Έχεις κονέ με τους ρουφιάνους του φόρουμ και σου δίνουν αδιαβάθμητες πληροφορίες?
Ή μηπως είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν ο templar ο γνωστός σε όλους μας Ιάσων αφού τον γνωρίζεις προσωπικά, μάλιστα είχες προσπαθήσει κάποτε να κάνετε και link, οπότε είσαι σε θέση να βεβαιώσεις αντ'αυτού?

Αν δυσκολεύεσαι να καταλάβεις τις ερωτήσεις μου ή να απαντήσεις να στο κάνω και σε ψηφοφορία.



```
Ψηφοφορία: Πως γνωρίζει η koki ότι ο Ιάσονας δεν είναι ο templar?

1) Έχει στενές επαφές τρίτου τύπου με τους ρουφιάνους του φόρουμ.
2) Ο templar δεν είναι ο φίλος της ο Ιάσων, που είχε πάει κάποτε και στην ταράτσα του. Τον ξέρει προσωπικά τον Ιάσων, τον ρώτησε και αυτός απάντησε χωρίς φόβο και χωρίς πάθος ότι δεν ξέρει τίποτα για το έγκλημα.
3) Απλή γυναικεία διαίσθηση.
4) Άλλο
5) Είμαι ο jason, και ΔΕΝ με λένε Ιάσων
6) Είμαι ο jason, και είμαι ο templar
7) Δεν είμαι ο jason, δεν είμαι ο templar, δεν με αφήνετε ήσυχο λέω εγώ?
8) Η ψηφοφορία αυτή δεν μου αρέσει
```

Εγώ πάντως από την δικιά μου πλευρά, υποψιάζομαι ότι ο templar είναι ο jason2. 

 ::

----------


## koki

Aτύχησες:
9) Ξέρει τον Ιάσωνα (αυτόν με την ταράτσα) προσωπικά
10) Ξέρει τον templar προσωπικά 
 ::   ::  

Εδώ είναι ΝΠ δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε!  ::

----------


## jason

> Aτύχησες:
> 9) Ξέρει τον Ιάσωνα (αυτόν με την ταράτσα) προσωπικά
> 10) Ξέρει τον templar προσωπικά


To 9 το πέτυχα πάντως!

Τώρα όσων αφορά το 10, μην του έχεις και πολύ εμπιστοσύνη του templar.
Με το μασόνικό όνομα που έχει (σημαίνει ναϊτης, δικηγόρος του Τεμπλ στο λονδίνο, τέκτων) είναι πιθανό να έχει κάνει μυστική υπόγεια συμφωνία με τον Ιάσωνα της ταράτσας, έτσι ώστε να κοροιδέψουν το αφελέστατο koki και να το κάνουν να πιστεύει και να διαδίδει λανθασμένες πληροφορίες.




> Εδώ είναι ΝΠ δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε!


Τι είναι το ΝΠ?

 ::

----------


## aktizol

ΝΠ = νότια προάστεια ?

----------


## jason

> ΝΠ = νότια προάστεια ?


thanks!  ::  
και γω ο ηλίθιος αμφιταλαντευόμουν ανάμεσα στο Νηφάλια Πληροφορία, και στο Νεφελώδη Πληροφορία.  ::   ::   ::  

πάντως το koki απέφυγε έντεχνα να σχολιάσει την συγκλονιστική καταγγελία μου.




> Εγώ πάντως από την δικιά μου πλευρά, υποψιάζομαι ότι ο templar είναι ο jason2.


Το υποψιάζομαι αυτό γιατί ο jason2 έχει δηλώσει ως τόπο κατοικίας του τον Άρειο πάγο, άρα είναι αρκετά πιθανό να είναι ο Διονύσιος (ο Αεροπαγίτης). Αν ο templar είναι γεννημένος το 1973, τότε ταιριάζει γάντι με τον jason2.

 ::

----------


## mrkaza

Καθώς δουλεύω σε μαγαζί το νάιλον το σκίζουμε για να βάλουμε αυτοκόλλητο αλλά είναι επάνω στην γωνία και ο δίσκος δεν μπορεί να βγει από το σακουλάκι.

καμία φορά χρησιμοποιούμαι κάποιο δίσκο απλά για backup αν και σπάνια.

Όσο για τα Windows έχω ένα σενάριο που καμία φορά συμβαίνει παραλαμβάνουμε ένα έτοιμο pc με προεγκατεστιμενα windows πχ απο τον πουλιαδη (plato) με 80 gb δίσκο πχ και ο πελάτης ζητάει 200 gb βγάζουν τον δίσκο βάζουν τον 200αρη.

ένας δίσκος που έχει δούλεψη 20 -30 λεπτά δεν νομίζω να είναι μεταχειρισμένος. Εξάλλου η εγγύηση μετράει κανονικά 3 χρονάκια από την ημέρα που τον αγόρασες

----------


## nikpet

> ένας δίσκος που έχει δούλεψη 20 -30 λεπτά δεν νομίζω να είναι μεταχειρισμένος. Εξάλλου η εγγύηση μετράει κανονικά 3 χρονάκια από την ημέρα που τον αγόρασες



Και ένα λεπτό να έχει δουλέψει θεωρείται μεταχειρισμένος...





> καμία φορά χρησιμοποιούμαι κάποιο δίσκο απλά για backup αν και σπάνια.



Που; Στο Πλαίσιο;

----------


## koki

> Καθώς δουλεύω σε μαγαζί το νάιλον το σκίζουμε για να βάλουμε αυτοκόλλητο αλλά είναι επάνω στην γωνία και ο δίσκος δεν μπορεί να βγει από το σακουλάκι.
> 
> καμία φορά χρησιμοποιούμαι κάποιο δίσκο απλά για backup αν και σπάνια.
> 
> Όσο για τα Windows έχω ένα σενάριο που καμία φορά συμβαίνει παραλαμβάνουμε ένα έτοιμο pc με προεγκατεστιμενα windows πχ απο τον πουλιαδη (plato) με 80 gb δίσκο πχ και ο πελάτης ζητάει 200 gb βγάζουν τον δίσκο βάζουν τον 200αρη.
> 
> ένας δίσκος που έχει δούλεψη 20 -30 λεπτά δεν νομίζω να είναι μεταχειρισμένος. Εξάλλου η εγγύηση μετράει κανονικά 3 χρονάκια από την ημέρα που τον αγόρασες


Κοίτα, δες το με κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό: 
Θα το έβρισκες νορμάλ το πουκάμισο που πήρες εάν το είχε φορέσει για μισή ωρίτσα σε ένα interview ένας υπάλληλος του καταστήματος που το πήρες; Είχε κάνει μπάνιο, και μετά το έπλυνε (προαιρετικό).

Και στο εστιατόριο, εάν σου δώσουν το φαί του δίπλα που δεν το άγγιξε; Πριν δέκα λεπτά το παρήγγειλε! Ολόφρεσκο! Άμα δεν στο πούνε; :>

Εάν στο αμάξι που αγοράζεις, βρεις μια βαλίτσα ταξιδιού στο πορτ παγκάζ;


Δεν ξέρω εάν με πιάνεις, αλλά είναι διάφορα τα λεπτά ζητήματα:

1) Μερικά πράγματα μπορεί να δικαιολογούνται μεταξύ φίλων, στην οικογένεια, στην παρέα, αλλά όχι όταν η σχέση είναι επαγγελματική
2) Όταν αγοράζεις ένα αντικείμενο, το επόμενο λεπτό να το πουλήσεις, δεν μπορείς να το δώσεις όσο το πήρες. Γενικός κανόνας της αγοράς. Το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και κάθε ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ είναι πιο έξυπνο από τον Γιαννάκη που πήρε τον εκτυπτωτή φωτογραφιών τη μέρα που του χάλασε η κάμερα; :> 
3) Όταν θες να είσαι σωστός, και καθαρός ουρανός, δεν τα κρύβεις αυτά. Ναι, και οι μεγάλες ειταιρείες το κάνουν (του εξωτερικού) αλλά βάζουν μια ταμπελίτσα επάνω :> 

και διάφορα άλλα, που βαριέμαι να αναπτύξω γιατί ούτε τον κόπο αξίζει, ούτε εσύ μου φταις :>

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mrkaza
> 
> Καθώς δουλεύω σε μαγαζί το νάιλον το σκίζουμε για να βάλουμε αυτοκόλλητο αλλά είναι επάνω στην γωνία και ο δίσκος δεν μπορεί να βγει από το σακουλάκι.
> 
> καμία φορά χρησιμοποιούμαι κάποιο δίσκο απλά για backup αν και σπάνια.
> 
> Όσο για τα Windows έχω ένα σενάριο που καμία φορά συμβαίνει παραλαμβάνουμε ένα έτοιμο pc με προεγκατεστιμενα windows πχ απο τον πουλιαδη (plato) με 80 gb δίσκο πχ και ο πελάτης ζητάει 200 gb βγάζουν τον δίσκο βάζουν τον 200αρη.
> 
> ένας δίσκος που έχει δούλεψη 20 -30 λεπτά δεν νομίζω να είναι μεταχειρισμένος. Εξάλλου η εγγύηση μετράει κανονικά 3 χρονάκια από την ημέρα που τον αγόρασες
> ...


Λέγε τέτοια. Λέγε τέτοια. Να δούμε τι θα κάνεις αύριο όταν θα στέλνεις βιογραφικά για να βρεις δουλεία και όλοι οι εργοδότες θα λένε από μέσα τους:

_"Τι, να προσλάβουμε την koki? Αυτή που έλεγε κατά του πλαισίου? Όπως έλεγε για το πλαίσιο, έτσι μπορεί να λέει και για μας αύριο. Α δεν είναι έμπιστη με τέτοιες ιδέες που έχει, καλύτερα ας πάει αλλού, μακριά από μας."_

Να ξέρεις ότι αυτό που είπες, έχει ήδη κασαριστεί στο internet, ακόμα και οι πιγκουίνοι στην ανταρκτική το γνωρίζουν, και θα το γνωρίζουν για πάντα! Όπως φυσικά γνωρίζουν επίσης οι πιγκουίνοι και ΠΟΙΑ είναι η koki. Οι ρουφιάνοι των φόρουμς κάνουν καλή δουλεία σε αυτό.

Καλύτερα να μασάς koki, παρά να μιλάς.

 ::

----------


## koki

Μην ανησυχείς, και το πρώην και το νυν αφεντικό μου το διάβασαν πριν από εσένα.  :: 

Άσε που οι πιγκουίνοι είναι καταπληκτικά ζώα!
Όχι σαν τα κουνάβια, αλλά τη δουλειά την κάνουν ;>

----------


## nvak

> Και ένα λεπτό να έχει δουλέψει θεωρείται μεταχειρισμένος...


Τον παλιό καιρό ένα μαγαζί διαφήμιζε ότι οι υπολογιστές του πρίν την παράδωση έχουν υποστεί 24ωρο έλεγχο λειτουργίας.

Αυτός πούλαγε μεταχειρισμένα ? ?  ::

----------


## jason

> Μην ανησυχείς, και το πρώην και το νυν αφεντικό μου το διάβασαν πριν από εσένα. 
> 
> Άσε που οι πιγκουίνοι είναι καταπληκτικά ζώα!
> Όχι σαν τα κουνάβια, αλλά τη δουλειά την κάνουν ;>


Το πρώην δεν σε ενδιαφέρει ποσώς, το νύν σε γνωρίζει προσωπικά οπότε αφού έχει δίκια του άποψη για το πόσο καλή ή κακή είσαι στην δουλειά σου και στον χαρακτήρα σου, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τι γράφεις και που. 

Το επόμενο όμως? Αν συνεχίζεις να γράφεις ότι σου κατέβει σε φόρουμς που δεν γνωρίζεις σε ποιόν ανήκουν, να εύχεσαι να έχει το νυν αφεντικό σου πάντα δουλεία να σου δίνει, και να μην βρεθείς στην δυσάρεστη θέση να δίνεις τα βιογραφικά σου σε αγνώστους.

 ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Και ένα λεπτό να έχει δουλέψει θεωρείται μεταχειρισμένος...
> 
> 
> Τον παλιό καιρό ένα μαγαζί διαφήμιζε ότι οι υπολογιστές του πρίν την παράδωση έχουν υποστεί 24ωρο έλεγχο λειτουργίας.
> 
> Αυτός πούλαγε μεταχειρισμένα ? ?


Ελπίζω να τα δοκίμαζαν και σε σκληρές και απαιτητικές εργασίες όπως η ανταλλαγή (αγνώστου πατρός) αρχείων, το rip-άρισμα cd και dvd, το λυσσαλέο κατέβασμα κλπ ;>

----------


## koki

> ...


Ναι, ατύχησες και πάλι. Γιατί το νυν είναι στην ουσία μελλοντικό, αλλά καταχραστικά νυν.

----------


## vegos

> να εύχεσαι να έχει το νυν αφεντικό σου πάντα δουλεία να σου δίνει


Eργάτη πολέμα, σου πίνουνε το αίμα!

----------


## ncksm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mrkaza
> 
> ένας δίσκος που έχει δούλεψη 20 -30 λεπτά δεν νομίζω να είναι μεταχειρισμένος. Εξάλλου η εγγύηση μετράει κανονικά 3 χρονάκια από την ημέρα που τον αγόρασες
> 
> 
> 
> Και ένα λεπτό να έχει δουλέψει θεωρείται μεταχειρισμένος...
> 
> 
> ...


Τώρα υπερβάλλεις λίγο...  ::  Το αυτοκίνητο που αγοράζεις έχει μηδέν χλμ? Αποκλείεται, διότι κάνει κάποια μέτρα τουλάχιστον πάνω-κάτω στην νταλίκα και μέσα έξω στην αντιπροσωπία. Μεταχειρισμένο είναι?

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mrkaza
> 
> ...


λες να τον στρώσανε το δίσκο στο πλαίσιο?  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mrkaza
> 
> Καθώς δουλεύω σε μαγαζί το νάιλον το σκίζουμε για να βάλουμε αυτοκόλλητο αλλά είναι επάνω στην γωνία και ο δίσκος δεν μπορεί να βγει από το σακουλάκι.
> 
> καμία φορά χρησιμοποιούμαι κάποιο δίσκο απλά για backup αν και σπάνια.
> 
> Όσο για τα Windows έχω ένα σενάριο που καμία φορά συμβαίνει παραλαμβάνουμε ένα έτοιμο pc με προεγκατεστιμενα windows πχ απο τον πουλιαδη (plato) με 80 gb δίσκο πχ και ο πελάτης ζητάει 200 gb βγάζουν τον δίσκο βάζουν τον 200αρη.
> 
> ένας δίσκος που έχει δούλεψη 20 -30 λεπτά δεν νομίζω να είναι μεταχειρισμένος. Εξάλλου η εγγύηση μετράει κανονικά 3 χρονάκια από την ημέρα που τον αγόρασες
> ...


Ξέρεις πόσοι έχουν φορέσει το πουκάμισο πριν από εσένα για να το δοκιμάσουν, και μάλιστα κάποιοι ήταν ιδρωμένοι, είχαν έρπη, ψωρίσαση, aids, σίφυλη και βλενόροια ? Και όταν τελικά το αγόρασες εσύ στις εκπτώσεις, το είχαν προβάρει άλλοι 200 και δεν πλύθηκε ποτέ το πουκάμισο (για άμα πλυθεί και φύγει η "κόλα" θα το πεις φορεμένο)...

Ξέρεις πόσες έχουν δοκιμάσει το καρατίσιο μονόπετρο που θα σου πάρει την άλλη βδομάδα δώρο ο καλός σου για να σου κάνει πρόταση ?

Τι δεν θα το δεχτείς γιατί είναι μεταχειρισμένο ?

(ουπς δεν έπρεπε να το πω αυτό)

----------


## koki

Aυτό όμως το ξέρω  ::  και είναι και γενικά θεσμικά καθιερωμένο :>

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mrkaza
> 
> ...


Θα σου άρεσε να αγόραζες από ένα περίπτερο, ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό που δεν είναι σφραγισμένο;

 ::   ::  

Chris

----------


## vegos

> Ξέρεις πόσοι έχουν φορέσει το πουκάμισο πριν από εσένα για να το δοκιμάσουν, και μάλιστα κάποιοι ήταν ιδρωμένοι, είχαν έρπη, ψωρίσαση, aids, σίφυλη και βλενόροια ? Και όταν τελικά το αγόρασες εσύ στις εκπτώσεις, το είχαν προβάρει άλλοι 200 και δεν πλύθηκε ποτέ το πουκάμισο (για άμα πλυθεί και φύγει η "κόλα" θα το πεις φορεμένο)...
> 
> Ξέρεις πόσες έχουν δοκιμάσει το καρατίσιο μονόπετρο που θα σου πάρει την άλλη βδομάδα δώρο ο καλός σου για να σου κάνει πρόταση ?


To πουκάμισο, το μονόπετρο, το αμάξι, κλπ, θα τα ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ. Κι αν δε μου αρέσουν ή μου φαίνονται μεταχειρισμένα, δεν θα τα αγοράσω.

Τον σκληρό δίσκο, την κάρτα δικτύου κλπ όχι.

Γι' αυτό μάλιστα πωλούνται και σε ΣΦΡΑΓΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ συσκευασίες......

----------


## bchris

Λοιπον για να μην μακρυγορουμε, τα πραματα ετσι ειναι.

Σε οποιον αρεσει ΟΚ
Σε οποιον δεν αρεσει, 

*Hitach Headquarters

5600 Cottle Road

San Jose, California 95193
*

Ας πατε να ψωνισετε απο την πηγη.

.-

----------


## koki

> Λοιπον για να μην μακρυγορουμε, τα πραματα ετσι ειναι.
> 
> Σε οποιον αρεσει ΟΚ
> Σε οποιον δεν αρεσει, 
> 
> *Hitach Headquarters
> 
> 5600 Cottle Road
> 
> ...


Ίσα βρε μπαρμπούνι, χαλάρωσε!

Ούτε ο MAuVE δεν το πήρε τόσο προσωπικά :>  ::

----------


## ncksm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ncksm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> ...


Όχι βέβαια, όπως δεν θα μου άρεσε και το προφυλακτικό να είναι μεταχειρισμένο  ::   ::  

Τα πάντα είναι σχετικά... κακώς ο δίσκος ήταν μεταχειρισμένος, μην φτάνουμε όμως και στην άλλη άκρη... 
Δεν παθαίνει τίποτα με 20 λεπτά λειτουργίας... μην τρελλαθούμε !!!  ::  

PS: Άλλη φορά να αγοράζεις δίσκους από περίπτερο που είναι σφραγισμένοι  ::

----------


## aktizol

Παιδιά είναι άλλο πράγμα το να τον "έχει απλώς ανοίξει" όπως λέτε..
Από το να το έχει κάνει back-πιέρα και με το Recovery που του έγινε να βλέπω ότι έχει φορέσει και λειτουργικό.

Α, και το κερασάκι, έχει και ένα uncorrectable sector.

_Drive model ST3200826A
Drive capacity 134,2 GB
Drive serial number 3ND13EC4
Firmware revision 3.03
Number of cylinders 16383
Number of heads 16
Number of sectors per track 63
Number of LBA sectors 268435455
DMA support Enabled
LBA support Enabled
IORDY support Enabled
ATA software reset Not required
Overlap operation Supported
Command queuing Not supported
Interleaved DMA Not supported
Multiword DMA mode supported Mode 2 and below
PIO transfer mode supported Mode 4
Minimum Multiword DMA transfer cycle time per word 120 ns
Manufacturer’s recommended Multiword DMA transfer cycle time 120 ns
Minimum PIO transfer cycle time without flow control 240 ns
Minimum PIO transfer cycle time with IORDY flow control 120 ns
ATA standard version ATA/ATAPI-7 and below
SMART feature set Supported, Enabled
Security Mode feature set Supported, Disabled
Removable Media feature set Not supported
Power Management feature set Supported
PACKET Command feature set Not supported
Write cache Supported, Enabled
Look-ahead Supported, Enabled
Release interrupt Not supported
SERVICE interrupt Not supported
DEVICE RESET command Not supported
Host Protected Area feature set Supported
WRITE BUFFER command Supported
READ BUFFER command Supported
NOP command Not supported
DOWNLOAD MICROCODE command Supported
READ DMA QUEUED and WRITE DMA QUEUED commands Not supported
CFA feature set Not supported
Advanced Power Management feature set Not supported
Removable Media Status feature set Not supported
Power-Up In Standby feature set Not supported
SET MAX security extension Supported, Disabled
Automatic Acoustic Management feature set Not supported
48-bit Address feature set Supported
Device Configuration Overlay feature set Supported
FLUSH CACHE command Supported
FLUSH CACHE EXT command Supported
SMART error logging Supported
SMART self-test Supported
Media serial number field words Not supported
Media Card Pass Through Command feature set Not supported
Streaming feature set Not supported
General Purpose Logging feature set Supported
WRITE DMA FUA EXT and WRITE MULTIPLE FUA EXT commands Not supported
WRITE DMA QUEUED FUA EXT command Not supported
World wide name Not supported
URG bit for READ STREAM DMA and READ STREAM PIO commands Not supported
URG bit for WRITE STREAM DMA and WRITE STREAM PIO commands Not supported
Time-limited Read/write feature set Not supported
Read Continuoud and Write Continuous in the Time-limited Read/write feature set Not supported
Ultra DMA mode selected Mode 5
Ultra DMA mode supported Mode 5 and below
The time required for the SECURITY ERASE UNIT command to complete Value not specified
Time required for Enhanced security erase unit completion Value not specified
Master Password Revision Code Not supported
Device vendor’s recommended acoustic management level 0
The current automatic acoustic management level 128
Removable Media Status Notification feature set Not supported
Enhanced security erase unit feature Not supported
The security count is expired and SECURITY UNLOCK and SECURITY ERASE UNIT are command aborted until a power-on reset or hardware reset. 
CFA Power Mode Mode 1
Maximum average RMS current 32 Milliamperes

Start/Stop Count (Power on count) 122 times
Reallocated Sectors Count 0 sectors
Power-On Hours 251 minuties (hours)
Device Power Cycle Count 165 times
Temperature 38 °C
Current Pending Sector Count (Unstable sectors) 1 sectors
Uncorrectable Sector Count 1 sectors
UltraDMA CRC Error Count (total) 0 errors
Write Error Rate (Multi Zone Error Rate) 0_

αυτό το βρήκα σήμερα με το HDD Health (πολύ καλό free software) που δεν το ήξερα και που σε ενημερώνει για την κατάσταση του δίσκου σου.

----------


## koki

```
Start/Stop Count (Power on count) 122 times
```

Βρε μπράβο..

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> να εύχεσαι να έχει το νυν αφεντικό σου πάντα δουλεία να σου δίνει
> 
> 
> Eργάτη πολέμα, σου πίνουνε το αίμα!


Αφού είναι τόσο ηλίθιος ο εργάτης-αγρότης και πασχίζει να αποκτήσει άχρηστα bytes σε σκληρούς δίσκους τραπεζών που κάποιοι τα παράγουν χωρίς κανένα κόπο πατώντας απλά ένα κουμπί, αντί να πάει να φτιάξει ανεμογεννήτριες ή να γίνει βοσκός, γεωργός ή χτίστης, και να φροντίσει να κάνει τις συνναλαγές του με τους συνανθρώπους του σε κιλοβατώρες, μαλλί, τυρί, στάρι ή τούβλα που τα έχει πραγματικά ανάγκη, καλά του κάνουν! Η ηλιθιότητα πληρώνεται ακριβά!

Βέβαια θα μου πεις, αυτοί που κοροιδεύουν τον εργάτη-αγρότη και του έχουν κάνει πλήση εγκεφάλου για vα πασχίζει σαν μανιασμένος να αποκτήσει bytes σε σκληρούς δίσκους τραπεζών, αν τυχόν και ξυπνήσει ο εργάτης-αγρότης και σταματήσει να συναλλάσεται με τα άχρηστα bytes, τότε θα ενεργοποιήσουν τον μηχανισμό βίας που διαθέτουν και θα πάνε να του κλέψουν τις κιλοβατώρες του, το τυρί, το στάρι ή τα τούβλα του, για να τον αναγκάσουν να ξαναρχίσει να συναλλάσεται με τα άχρηστα bytes. 

Καλύτερα έτσι όμως, τουλάχιστον τότε θα πέσουν τα προσωπεία, θα ξυπνήσει ο εργάτης-αγρότης από τον λήθαργο που έχει πέσει και θα καταλάβει με ποιούς έχει να κάνει. Οπότε, ως λογική συνέπεια, θα φροντίσει να καταταχτεί και αυτός στον μηχανισμό της βίας. Κάτι ξέρουν οι εργάτες-αγρότες λοιπόν, που με το που έρχονται στην πόλεις των ηλιθίων τρωκτικών-ανθρώπων που συναλλάσονται με bytes, φροντίζουν σαν πρώτη δουλειά τους να καταταχτούν στα ΜΑΤ και στα ΜΕΑ.

 ::

----------


## JS

> ```
> Start/Stop Count (Power on count) 122 times
> ```
> 
> Βρε μπράβο..


Βλακεία στρώσιμο του κάνανε...σε καμμια ανίδεη τον δώσανε που όλο της έσβηνε  ::   ::   ::  
Εύγε Πλαίσιο...

----------


## aktizol

jason εσύ όμως αντί να ασχολείσε με τα χωράφια, όλη μέρα σε βλέπω στο φόρουμ να παίζεις με bytes..

- αυτά που λές δεν συμβαδίζουν.

----------


## jason

> jason εσύ όμως αντί να ασχολείσε με τα χωράφια, όλη μέρα σε βλέπω στο φόρουμ να παίζεις με bytes..
> 
> - αυτά που λές δεν συμβαδίζουν.


Μια χαρά συμβαδίζουν αυτά που λέω. Δεν τα έχω με αυτούς που παίζουν με τα bytes, ούτε με αυτούς που τα χρησιμοποιούν ως ένα από τα μέσα συνναλλαγής τους, επιτρέποντας στους άλλους να χρησιμοποιήσουν διαφορετικό μέσο από το δικό τους.

Τα έχω με τα τρωκτικά των πόλεων που χρησιμοποιούν τα bytes(των τραπεζών) ως αποκλειστικό μέσο συναλλαγής τους, και ακόμα περισσότερο με τους λίγους εκείνους εξυπνάκηδες που παράγουν άκοπα και σε όποια ποσότητα θέλουν αυτά τα άχρηστα bytes, απαγορεύοντας ταυτόχρονα οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέσο συναλλαγής, και φροντίζοντας να κλέβουν μέσω της βίας ή της φορολογίας οποιοδήποτε τολμήσει να μην συναλλάσεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο με αυτά.
Αυτά τα bytes, είναι ποτισμένα με αίμα. 
Την κατάρα του troll να έχουν όλοι όσοι τα χρησιμοποιούν ως αποκλειστικό μέσο για τις συναλλαγές τους.  ::  
Καταραμένοι και οι σύλλογοι, που για να σε κάνουν μέλος τους σου ζητούν να τους δώσεις τα καταραμένα αυτά bytes.  ::  

Όσοι όμως έχουν ρίξει τα προσωπεία τους, και ξεκάθαρα έχουν καταταχτεί στους μηχανισμούς της βίας που γεννούν την πλαστή ανάγκη για αποκλειστική συναλλαγή με αυτά τα άχρηστα bytes που άκοπα παράγουν κάποιοι εξυπνάκηδες, αυτοί έχουν κάποιο ελαφρυντικό σε σχέση με τα ηλίθια τρωκτικά των πόλεων, το ίδιο ελαφρυντικό που έχουν και οι πόρνες όταν κάποιοι τις θεωρούν τις πιό τίμιες γυναίκες.

 ::

----------


## dolfinpg

Έτσι για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο παιδιά καταθέτω τη δικιά μου ιστορία (εν συντομία) στην κρίσης σας...

Αγοράζω νεο Laptop Acer απο Πλαίσιο Σταυρού. Μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες και μετά απο πολλές μπλέ οθόνες αποφασίζω οτι έιναι ελλατωματικό και παίρνω τηλ το Πλάισιο που με παραπέμπει στην αντιπροσωπία (κάπου στο Περιστέρι). Τους τηλεφωνώ και μου λένε να το πάω. Το αφήνω εκεί για 1 (ένα) μήνα (παρόλο που τον πήρα για απολύτως επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς και τον χρειαζόμουν) και μετά απο δικιά μου ενόχληση μου λένε οτι έιναι έτοιμος και . Πάω πάλι, τον παίρνω και μου κάνει ακριβώς τα ίδια και χειρότερα  ::   ::   ::  Απελπισμένος πάω στο Πλαίσιο οπου το κοιτάνε και αυτοί και μου λένε να τον δούν μήπως βγάλουν άκρη. Την επόμενη μέρα μου τηλεφωνάει ο προιστάμενος του Πλαισίου Σταυρού και μου λέει πως υπάρχει όντως πρόβλημα και να περάσω να πάρω ένα άλλο ίδιο μοντέλο ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ!!! Άν αυτό δεν λέγεται επαγγελματισμός δεν ξέρω εγώ τι είναι... Η αντιπροσωπία απλά μου είπε οτι έιμαι παλαβός και δουλεύει μια χαρά το μηχάνημα!!!  ::   :: 

Τα υπόλοιπα στη κρίση σας...

----------


## jason

> Έτσι για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο παιδιά καταθέτω τη δικιά μου ιστορία (εν συντομία) στην κρίσης σας...
> 
> Αγοράζω νεο Laptop Acer απο Πλαίσιο Σταυρού. Μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες και μετά απο πολλές μπλέ οθόνες αποφασίζω οτι έιναι ελλατωματικό και παίρνω τηλ το Πλάισιο που με παραπέμπει στην αντιπροσωπία (κάπου στο Περιστέρι). Τους τηλεφωνώ και μου λένε να το πάω. Το αφήνω εκεί για 1 (ένα) μήνα (παρόλο που τον πήρα για απολύτως επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς και τον χρειαζόμουν) και μετά απο δικιά μου ενόχληση μου λένε οτι έιναι έτοιμος και . Πάω πάλι, τον παίρνω και μου κάνει ακριβώς τα ίδια και χειρότερα    Απελπισμένος πάω στο Πλαίσιο οπου το κοιτάνε και αυτοί και μου λένε να τον δούν μήπως βγάλουν άκρη. Την επόμενη μέρα μου τηλεφωνάει ο προιστάμενος του Πλαισίου Σταυρού και μου λέει πως υπάρχει όντως πρόβλημα και να περάσω να πάρω ένα άλλο ίδιο μοντέλο ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ!!! Άν αυτό δεν λέγεται επαγγελματισμός δεν ξέρω εγώ τι είναι... Η αντιπροσωπία απλά μου είπε οτι έιμαι παλαβός και δουλεύει μια χαρά το μηχάνημα!!!  
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα στη κρίση σας...


Εγώ είχα αγοράσει ένα δίσκο από το πλαίσιο. Είχε εγγύηση 3 χρόνια. Στα δύο και μισό έσκασε. Μου τον αλλάξανε αμέσως. Αυτό έχω να πω, όπως επίσης να παρακαλέσω τους συν-φορουμίτες να μην βλέπουν τα πράγματα μόνο μαύρα ή μόνο άσπρα. Υπάρχει και το γκρίζο. 

Προσωπικά δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να μου δίνανε μεταχειρισμένο δίσκο, αν η εγγύηση παραμένει ίδια με αυτή του καινούργιου. Σύμφωνα με την θεωρία αξιοπιστίας συστημάτων, ένας ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένος δίσκος ίσως να είναι πιο αξιόπιστος από έναν εντελώς καινούργιο αρκεί φυσικά να μην έχει Uncorrectable Sectors.

 ::

----------


## Achille

> μου λέει πως υπάρχει όντως πρόβλημα και να περάσω να πάρω ένα άλλο ίδιο μοντέλο ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ!!!


Σφραγισμένο ήτανε; Γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι ανακυκλώνουν τα μεταχειρισμένα από τον ένα πελάτη στον άλλο.

Μάλιστα έχω λάβει από το Πλαίσιο modem για αντικατάσταση δικού μου που κάηκε, το οποίο είχε πρόβλημα με το MNP5 και δούλευε μόνο αν το ξήλωνες.

Έχω λάβει όμως και CD Recorder μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας από αυτό που γύρισα πίσω και μάλιστα σφραγισμένο, οπότε δεν μπορώ να είμαι απολύτως αρνητικός.

Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως το αποφεύγω σαν κατάστημα, και από ότι διάβασα στο συγκεκριμένο topic καλά κάνω (αυτό με τον δίσκο είναι απαράδεκτο).

----------


## dolfinpg

> Σφραγισμένο ήτανε; Γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι ανακυκλώνουν τα μεταχειρισμένα από τον ένα πελάτη στον άλλο.


Όχι δεν ήταν σφραγισμένο αλλά μάλλον δεν είχε ξανανοίξει μιά και έκανε εγκατάσταση windows στην εκκίνηση και δούλευε και δουλεύει μια χαρά μέχρι σήμερα...Πάντως απο νεο κουτί το έβγαλε. Απλά δεν μου έδωσε τα παρελκόμενα...

----------


## koki

To Πλαίσιο δεν είναι του σατανά, και προφανώς για να είναι εκεί που είναι, έχει κάποια καλά.

Μάλιστα, για μια εταιρεία τόσο μεγάλη (σε ποσότητα, ασχέτως ποιότητας) δεν είναι ασφαλή τα γενικευμενα συμπεράσματα. 

Ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα καλά του Πλαισίου είναι ότι δεν είναι τσίπηδες/φτηνιάρηδες. Αυτό φαίνεται άλλωστε να είναι και η γραμμή από ψηλά προς τα χαμηλά. Έτσι, οι αλλαγές γίνονται γρήγορα και απλώχεραμ χωρίς να προσπαθούν να σου σπάσουν τα νεύρα βρίσκοντας τις πιο γελοίες αφορμές. Επίσης, υπάρχει πάντα κάποιος να σε εξυπηρετήσει ή/και να ακούσει τον πόνο σου. Τώρα γνώσεις θα έχει ή δε θα έχει, είναι άλλο θέμα. 

Δυστυχώς, έχει παρατηρηθεί όπως βλέπουμε και μία τακτική που σίγουρα δεν έρχεται από τα υψηλά στρώματα, αλλά που εξίσου σίγουρα την επιτρέπει η ελαστικότητα ή/και οι λάθος προτεραιότητες (ευγενικά) κατά την πρόσληψη υπαλλήλων. Αυτή η τακτική είναι η κλασσική ελληνική, που δε λείπει από σχεδόν καμία μικρότερη επιχείρηση (αυτά με τους δίσκους τα έκανε η COSMODATA εδώ και χρόοονια και σου κανε και μουσουξούνια να στον αλλάξει) και χαρακτηρίζεται από το έντονο συναίσθημα του "έλα μωρέ δε μας βλέπει και κανείς", "ε και τι έγινε", "αφού το κάνει ο δίπλα" και "άλλος ένας μαλάκας έφυγε με το δίσκο/pc/μπλαμπλα χωρίς να το πάρει χαμπάρι, φιού..." 

Φυσικά και δεν είναι για σταύρωση το Πλαίσιο που ειναι μια υγιής _ελληνική_  επιχείρηση ούτε που δεν άντεξε το βάρος της μακροχρόνιας παράδοσης του έλληνα μπακάλη. Δεν ξέρω αν οι περισσότεροι από εμάς θα κάναμε καλύτερα στη θέση του κ. Γεράρδου (δεν το νομίζω) ή του Χ προϊσταμένου/υπαλλήλου. 

Αλλά όσο ανοίγει και το μάτι του έλληνα αγοραστή, οι απαιτήσεις ανεβαίνουν. Ειδικά μάλιστα όταν αυτός συνειδητοποιεί ότι απαιτεί τα **αυτονόητα** 

Όλοι φτύνουμε την τσίχλα στο πεζοδρόμιο, δεν είναι έγκλημα. Αλλά όταν την πατήσεις, ειναι μεγάλη πίκρα.

----------


## blizardbill

Το πλαίσιο έχει και καλά και αρνητικά... εγώ μόνο εκεί μπόρεσα να πιάσω και να δοκιμάσω διάφορα mouse-mousepad και πληκτρολόγιο πριν αγοράσω, ενώ έχω επιστρέψει κάποια πράγματα χωρίς να με ταλαιπωρήσουν πολύ.

Από την άλλη η κατάσταση με τους υπαλλήλους (μισθοί - έλεγχος κλπ) δεν πρέπει να είναι η καλύτερη .

----------


## sinonick

εγώ από ότι γνωρίζω οι προσλήψεις εκεί γίνονται πολύ πολύ χαλαρά. δηλαδή στη συνέντευξη σου κάνουν 5 ερωτήσεις του στυλ τι τελευταίο κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά και τίποτε άλλο.

όσο για την δική μου εμπειρία...

πήγα να γοράσω ένα κουτί το οποίο το έβλεπα στο service έξω ανοιχτό πάνω σε έναν πάγκο... και μου είχε γυαλίσει να το αγοράσω

πάω λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή που είχα τα φραγκάκια, είχαν άλλο κουτί έξω. τους ανοίγω το φυλλάδιο και τους δείχνω το κουτί που θάλω.

μου κάνει ο πωλητής δήθεν οτι ανοίγει ένα κουτί (ήταν πίσω από τον πάγκο αλλά έβλεπα). βγάζει το κουτί από μέσα και μου το δείχνει, του λέω οκ...

πάω σπίτι και τι να δω;  ::  ::  :: 


όπως το βγάζω το πορτάκι του κουτιού πέφτει κάτω. ήταν σπασμένο
αφαιρώντας τα πλαινά του φύλλα συνειδητοποιώ οτι στην κάτω ακμή είναι γδαρμένα μέχρι αηδίας με κάτι αιχμηρό (προφανώς κλειδιά)
για να μην τα πολυλογώ... ήταν το κουτί που είχανε βιτρίνα επί 3 μήνες και το είχε γδάρει κάθε κωλόπαιδο που είχε περάσει και το είχε χαζέψει στο service... καλό ε?

από την τιμή δεν μου κόψανε τίποτε αλλά κι εγώ που να φανταστώ!
μιλάμε στο κουτί είχε μπει και μητρική και κάποια φάση (τον καιρό που το είχαν "βιτρίνα") το είχα δει και ανοιχτό να κοζάρουν λάμπες και διάφορες πίπες μέσα.

από τότε e-shop και όλα στην πορτούλα μου με 3ε μεταφορικά (τουλάχιστον αυτοί δεν σε κοροιδεύουν τάζοντας "free" μεταφορικά και μετά στα σκάνε...


το πλαίσιο όντως δεν έχει μόνο αρνητικά... στα είδη γραφείου και στα χαρτικά έχει τρομερή πικοιλία και πολύ πολύ καλές τιμές

----------


## acoul

what goes up must come down, life cycle κλπ. Το Πλαίσιο ήταν και είναι σε κάποια πράγματα υποδειγματικό, αλλά έχει να αντιμετωπίσει μια Ελληνική πραγματικότητα που είναι ότι πιο δύσκολο. Θα πρέπει να δώσει προσοχή στο προσωπικό που παίρνει, να είναι κάποιου επιπέδου και στο τεχνικό κομμάτι, σε θέματα πωλήσεων και και να προσέξει ώστε ότι έχει ζήτηση να το έχει στην αποθήκη του, κάτι που τελευταία δεν συμβαίνει και χάνει έσοδα και αξιοπιστία. Κατά τ' άλλα σε μια εποχή που μονοπωλούσαν* την αγορά, Πουλιάδης, Quest, Altec, Oktabit κλπ. το Πλαίσιο ήταν μπροστά από την εποχή του και θα μείνει ιστορικός σταθμός.

*Edit= Ο όρος λεηλατούσαν είναι πράγματι άστοχος οπότε αποσύρεται ταπεινά και χαμηλοφώνως  ::  Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το Πλαίσιο κάνει και απευθείας εισαγωγές, ενώ οι παραπάνω προμηθευτές παρέχουν και λιανική οπότε είναι συγκρίσιμα...

----------


## gadgetakias

> Κατά τ' άλλα σε μια εποχή που λεηλατούσαν την αγορά, Πουλιάδης, Quest, Altec, Oktabit κλπ. το Πλαίσιο ήταν μπροστά από την εποχή του και θα μείνει ιστορικός σταθμός.


Μπορείς να μου πεις πως συγχαίονται/συγκρίνονται προμηθευτές (χονδρική) με καταστήματα (λιανική) σε "λεηλασία" της αγοράς;
Διευκρινίζεις την "λεηλασία"; Θα διευκόλυνε και διαφορετικά για την κάθε εταιρία που αναφέρεις, διότι έβαλες στον ίδιο κουβά από τον καλύτερο μέχρι τον χειρότερο..

Δεν θέλω να πάρω την θέση κανενός προμηθευτή, ούτε καταστήματος, απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω.

Είτε κάτι δεν διατυπώνεις καλά ή απλώς ρίχνεις πυροτέχνημα..

----------


## Cha0s

> *Η αντιπροσωπία* απλά μου είπε οτι έιμαι παλαβός και δουλεύει μια χαρά το μηχάνημα!!!


Απόσω γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία της Acer στην Ελλάδα.

Η αντιπροσωπεία που είναι υπέυθυνη για την Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην Ιταλία.

Εκεί που σε στείλανε είναι το επίσημο service άλα 'βλέπω το βίντεο και λύνω το laptop'.


Για τα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ πάνω κάτω.

Πάντως το Πλαίσιο όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει...

----------


## papashark

Όχι ότι θέλω να υπερασπιστώ το Plaisio (άλλωστε δεν ψωνίζω ποτέ από εκεί, μόνο για χάζεμα πάω), αλλά...

πόσες φορές βγήκατε να πείτε ότι πήγατε στο Χ μαγαζί και φύγατε ευχαριστημένοι ?

πόσες φορές είπατε ότι πήγατε στο Υ μαγαζί και είχατε καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση από ότι περιμένατε (πχ την συνήθη τακτική του πλαισίου να πηγαίνεις χαλασμένους δίσκους και να τους αλλάζουν χωρίς κουβέντα)

και πόσες φορές βγήκατε να κράξετε το Ζ μαγαζί γιατί δεν είσασταν ευχαριστημένοι ?


Σε γενικές γραμμές ως άνθρωποι τίνουμε να επικεντρωνόμαστε στα αρνητικά και όχι στα θετικά.

Άλλωστε όλοι το θάβουμε το πλαίσιο αλλά πολλοί συνεχίζουμε να ψωνίζουμε από εκεί....

----------


## gadgetakias

Απλά Πάνο θεωρείται λογικό να είναι όλα οκ στην αγορά σου και μόνο όταν διαμαρτύρεσαι και δεν βρίσκεις το δίκαιο σου γράφεις σε fora γιατί έχεις την ανάγκη να εκτονωθείς.

Οι έμπειροι αναγνώστες forums το έχουν κατά νου. Αλλοι πάλι όχι.
Οτι δηλαδή 100 να αγοράσουν κάποιο προϊόν δεν θα γράψουν οι 98 που είναι ευχαριστημένοι, αλλά θα γράψουν οι 2 που κάτι τους έτυχε..

Κλασσική τέτοια περίπτωση μου έτυχε πριν 2 εβδομάδες. Είχε αγοράσει κάποιος ένα ADSL Modem και μετά από 10 μέρες παίρνει τηλέφωνο και λέει θέλω να το αλλάξω. Γιατί χάλασε; ρωτήσαμε. Οχι απλά διάβασα ότι αυτά χαλάνε συχνά...  ::

----------


## dolfinpg

> Απόσω γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία της Acer στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Η αντιπροσωπεία που είναι υπέυθυνη για την Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην Ιταλία.
> 
> Εκεί που σε στείλανε είναι το επίσημο service άλα 'βλέπω το βίντεο και λύνω το laptop'.


Μάλιστα... Σε αυτό έχω καταλήξει και εγώ. Οπότε το νέο μου μηχάνημα που θα πάρω συντομότατα σίγουρα δεν θα είναι Acer...  ::   ::   :: 
Αλλά και πάλι μάλλον απο Πλαίσιο θα το πάρω!!! Ίσως επειδή είμαι πολύ παλιός πελάτης με προσέχουν και δεν έχω παράπονα... Τί να πώ...  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> Απόσω γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία της Acer στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Η αντιπροσωπεία που είναι υπέυθυνη για την Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην Ιταλία.
> 
> Εκεί που σε στείλανε είναι το επίσημο service άλα 'βλέπω το βίντεο και λύνω το laptop'.
> 
> ...



Και όμως υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα...

Αlman Hellas...

Μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις στέλνει πλέον laptops στην Ιταλία.

----------


## aktizol

ναί φοβερό το service της ALMAN HELLAS, τί να σου πώ, σώθηκες!
για διάβασε το πόστ εδώ -> http://www.avforum.gr/showthread.php?t=23518

δικό μου είναι από πέρυσι....
πάλι καλά που μεσολάβησε η BSI και μου έδωσε λύση.

----------


## vnem

Ημουν πωλητής στο πλαίσιο για 9 μήνες περιπου... Φιλε το προβλημα ειναι οντως υπαρκτο και δεν εισαι ο μονος που το επαθε και ιδιως σε δισκο..
το 30% των προϊώντων για να μην πω και παραπάνω εχει πάει σιγουρα σε ενα σπιτι και εχει επιστραφεί στο πλαίσιο λογω ασυμβατότητας η επειδή οτι ειναι χαλασμένο.

Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις οτι η συσκευασία θα έχει πρόβλημα ή οτι θα λείπουν πράγματα απο μέσα και φυσικά θα είναι χρησιμοποιημένα από άλλους ταλαίπορους πελάτες του πλασίου....

Το κορυφαίο όμως που έκανα εγώ με εντολή του διευθυντή μου ήταν να αντιγράψω τους drivers απο μία καρτα γραφικών και να βάλω το cd σε μια άλλη που προερχόταν από επιστροφή γιατί είχε χαθεί το cd...

Αυτό με τους drivers δε το εχω δει πανω από 7 φορές στους 9 μήνες που ήμουν...

Θέλεις και άλλα??????

Σκληρό βρήκα και εγώ και μάλιστα ειχε ωραιότατες τσόντες μέσα που με περιφάνεια κάνω share στο dc++.. Οπότε είδες!!! Έχει και θετικά...

Πάντως τα παιδιά δουλεύουν με ελάχιστες γνώσεις.Εδώ μας εταζαν σεμινάρια που δεν γινονταν ποτέ...Ερχοντουσαν νέα προιόντα και μας εστελναν απλά ενα mail (που συνήθως χανόταν) που έλεγε τα χαρακτηριστικά του νέου προϊόντος...

Είναι πολλά..δεν τα λέω αυτά επειδή εφυγα απο το πλαίσιο απλά είχα τις δικές μου βλεψεις και εχω..

Αυτή τη στιγμή σκεφτομαι να ανοίξω δικό μου καταστημα MULTIRAMA..

Αν το φτιαξω ποτέ υπόσχομαι οτί δεν θα κάνω τις μαλακίες για τις οποίες παραπονιέμαι για αλλους...

Καλό shopping therapy στο Πλαίσιο... και psycho therapy μετά

----------


## nvak

Μήπως έχουμε ξεφύγει λίγο ? 
Δυσφημούμε ανώνυμα ένα κατάστημα, κάτι που ξεφεύγει απο τους κανόνες και τους σκοπούς του forum. 

Νομίζω ότι είναι καιρός να κλειδωθεί αυτή η ενότητα και κάθε σχετική που ξεπερνά το όριο. ( πχ όπως αυτή με την στραβή κεραία ) 

Καλό είναι όταν ποστάρονται παράπονα απο καταστήματα, αυτό να γίνεται μαζί με την απάντηση απο το κατάστημα ή τουλάχιστον το πόστ να γίνει μετά δύο-τρείς μέρες απο την ειδοποίηση του καταστήματος για το πρόβλημα.

----------


## gadgetakias

> Και όμως υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα...
> 
> Αlman Hellas...
> 
> Μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις στέλνει πλέον laptops στην Ιταλία.


Η ΑΛΜΑΝ άλλαξε και πλέον service κάνει η MDI (210 4804500, Ταύρος).

----------


## templar

...

----------


## aktizol

βασικά εάν κλειδωθεί το ποστ θα είναι μια καλή δικαιολογία για την απάντηση που δεν πρόκειται να λάβουμε.
πρόσφατα γνώρισα ένα παιδί που δούλευε στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ στην Μεταμόρφωση και του ανέφερα το γεγονός και γέλαγε.
επίσης όλα αυτά που έχω δεί από τρίτους να γράφοντε, δλδ ότι ο κ.Γεράρδος δεν είναι άγιος εργοδότης κτλ. μου τα επιβεβαίωσε, όπως επίσης ότι δουλεύουν για 540 ευρώ 10ωρα και όσο πάει.

βέβαια αυτό δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου, και εάν βρίσκει και τα κάνει τι να πώ.

αλλά αμάν με τους υπερ-ασπιστές του ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ εδώ μέσα!

υ.γ. σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ καποιος είπε ότι έχω μαγαζί και ότι όλα αυτά είναι προκάτ! ήμαρτον!

----------


## nvak

> βασικά εάν κλειδωθεί το ποστ θα είναι μια καλή δικαιολογία για την απάντηση που δεν πρόκειται να λάβουμε.
> πρόσφατα γνώρισα ένα παιδί που δούλευε στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ στην Μεταμόρφωση και του ανέφερα το γεγονός και γέλαγε.
> επίσης όλα αυτά που έχω δεί από τρίτους να γράφοντε, δλδ ότι ο κ.Γεράρδος δεν είναι άγιος εργοδότης κτλ. μου τα επιβεβαίωσε, όπως επίσης ότι δουλεύουν για 540 ευρώ 10ωρα και όσο πάει.
> 
> βέβαια αυτό δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου, και εάν βρίσκει και τα κάνει τι να πώ.
> 
> αλλά αμάν με τους υπερ-ασπιστές του ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ εδώ μέσα!
> 
> υ.γ. σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ καποιος είπε ότι έχω μαγαζί και ότι όλα αυτά είναι προκάτ! ήμαρτον!


Για να λάβης απάντηση πρέπει να απευθύνεις επώνυμη επιστολή ή mail. 
Κανένας επιχειρηματίας δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσει σε κάποια nicknames.

Δεν θα ήθελα το forum να γίνει σημείο ανώνυμης έκφρασης των παραπόνων των υπαλλήλων του Πλαισίου.

Για πολλούς απο μάς, αυτό που προέχει όταν αγοράζουμε μέρη υπολογιστών είναι το να παίρνουμε το νεώτερο μοντέλο, να είναι δοκιμασμένο, να υπάρχει πραγματική εγγύηση και εξυπηρέτηση. 
Άθικτη συσκευασία χωρίς τα ανωτέρω είναι άχρηστη.

----------


## aktizol

nvak, εγώ προτιμώ αυτά που αγοράζω να είναι άθικτα στην συσκευασία τους.
τώρα τα άλλα που λές για δοκιμασμένα και τέτοια είναι λίγο...  ::  ότι να'ναι

ιδίως από σένα που υποτίθεται ότι ασχολείσαι λίγο περισσότερο από τον μέσο χρήστη PC  ::  , σαν μέλος του AWMN που είσαι...
δεν περίμενα ότι θα περίμενες τους υπάλληλους του ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ να δοκιμάσουν για σένα τα προϊόντα και να σου δώσουν το όκευ..

----------


## nvak

> δεν περίμενα ότι θα περίμενες τους υπάλληλους του ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ να δοκιμάσουν για σένα τα προϊόντα και να σου δώσουν το όκευ..


Κάποτε ψώνιζα χοντρική απο Πουλιάδη. Εκείνο που μου άρεσε ήταν ότι πουλούσε, ήταν πάντα αξιόπιστο. Απο άλλη, μία παρτίδα με PCs γνωστής εταιρείας, παρουσίασε όλη πρόβλημα στα τροφοδοτικά και έκαιγε τα πάντα.

Το να δοκιμάζονται τα μηχανήματα που πουλιούνται είναι καλό για την αξιοπιστία του καταστήματος. ( εξαιρούνται βέβαια οι δίσκοι, εκτός και αν δοκιμάζονται για τις απαιτήσεις ψύξης τους )

----------


## aktizol

εσύ τώρα δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ δοκίμασε τον δίσκο μου για την ψύξη του  ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> εσύ τώρα δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ δοκίμασε τον δίσκο μου για την ψύξη του


Όχι. Τον βρήκε πρόχειρο για να κάνει ένα backup  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Όχι. Τον βρήκε πρόχειρο για να κάνει ένα backup


  ::   ::

----------


## dolfinpg

> Και όμως υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα...
> 
> Αlman Hellas...
> 
> Μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις στέλνει πλέον laptops στην Ιταλία.


 Α, μπράβο...Έτσι λέγαν αυτούς που κάναν 1 (ένα) μήνα για να μου γυρίσουν τον Η/Υ στην ίδια κατάσταση ώς "επισκευασμένο". Και σημειωτέο οτι τους παρακάλεσα επειδή ακριβώς έιναι επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα οτι το χρειάζομαι όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα και οτι αγοράστηκε για ένα cad πρόγραμμα που αγόρασα παράληλα και παίζει μόνο σε αυτό...!!!  ::   ::   ::  ΥΓ. Ξέρω είμαι λίγο εκτος θέματος αλλά το πλαίσιο μου έδωσε λύση και πρέπει να το πω...

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Και όμως υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα...
> 
> Αlman Hellas...
> 
> Μόνο σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις στέλνει πλέον laptops στην Ιταλία.
> 
> 
>  Α, μπράβο...Έτσι λέγαν αυτούς που κάναν 1 (ένα) μήνα για να μου γυρίσουν τον Η/Υ στην ίδια κατάσταση ώς "επισκευασμένο". Και σημειωτέο οτι τους παρακάλεσα επειδή ακριβώς έιναι επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα οτι το χρειάζομαι όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα και οτι αγοράστηκε για ένα cad πρόγραμμα που αγόρασα παράληλα και παίζει μόνο σε αυτό...!!!    ΥΓ. Ξέρω είμαι λίγο εκτος θέματος αλλά το πλαίσιο μου έδωσε λύση και πρέπει να το πω...


Τώρα, μεταξύ μας , ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Και η Αlman κατά την γνώμη μου είναι κυρία σε σοβαρά προϊόντα.
Πχ, την οθόνη μου (19άρα viewsonic) την αλλάξανε με καινούργια 3 φορές λόγω κακής χρωματικής απόδοσης ΧΩΡΙΣ καν να την δούνε μέσα σε 24ώρες(ερχόντουσαν κάθε φορά και μου φέρνανε καινούργια στο σπίτι μου).
Εν τέλει εφόσων είπα οτι δεν με ικανοποιεί το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο (όλες είχαν πρόβλημα) δέχτηκαν να μου δώσουν ένα παρεμφερές αλλά με άλλο σωλήνα. Κανένα πρόβλημα συννενόησης.
Αλλά φυσικά δεν είχαν το περιθώριο να μου κάνουν ταρζανιές γιατί εκεί που παίρνανε οι άλλοι CRTs με 150Ε εγώ πλήρωσα 400. Κυνηγήστε τα προϊόντα με άμεση αντικατάσταση αν δεν έχετε σκοπό να περιμένετε.
Τσιγκουνιές σε προϊόντα non-critical  ::

----------


## koki

Εμένα μέση λύση, μου την άλλαξαν την LG οθόνη, παρ'ότι την είχα 2-3 μήνες (είχε από την αρχή πρόβλημα αλλά το καθυστέρησα) χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα, αλλά: τους έπαιρνα την 10 μέρες και περίμενα ώρες στο τηλεφωνικό το οποίο ήταν (μάλλον) παιγμένο, τους έστειλα με φαξ κάποια πράγματα που μετά έχασαν (προφανώς, ειδάλλως είχα το αποδεικτικό "επιτυχίας" της μηχανής φαξ) και με είχαν ζαλίσει.
Εν τω μεταξύ ενώ τους είχα αναφέρει ρητά ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είμαι σπίτι (είχαν επιμείνει για σταθερό), πρέπει να έπαιρναν πολύ καιρό εκεί, και να μην δοκίμαζαν καν το κινητό (ώρες που δούλευα, οπότε ...) 

Γενικά μου έδωσαν την εντύπωση υπέρτατης ανοργανωσιάς, αν και ομολογώ πως η ίδια η αλλαγή έγινε χωρίς πολλά πολλά (παρ'ότι πάλι ήρθαν άσχετη ώρα από ό,τι είχαμε κανονίσει και μου δημιούργησαν πρόβλημα, και έτσι όπως τα έκανα βιαστικά δεν έγιναν όλα σωστά,αλλά ας πρόσεχαν).

----------


## papashark

> Εμένα μέση λύση, μου την άλλαξαν την LG οθόνη, παρ'ότι την είχα 2-3 μήνες ...


Από την άλλη κάποιοι πελάτες είμαστε για τα μπάζα.

Προχθές συνειδητοποίησα ότι ο 200αρης που μου χάλασε αρχές αυγούστου, έχει 3ετη εγγύηση, αγορασμένος από το eshop στα μέσα Ιουλίου 2004....

Σήμερα έστειλα email για να μου δώσουν αριθμό RMA...

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## jntou

Να πω και εγώ την ιστορία μου για ένα λαπτοπ fujitsu siemens amilo sira d
Το πήρα λιπών απο πλαισιο, η μπαταρία του κράταγε 1 τέταρτο από την αρχή (δεν είπαν εγγύηση 6 μήνες που λένε τώρα)
Πήρα τηλ. Μου είπαν να πάω αντιπροσωπία ή να το αφήσω και να το πάνε αυτοί, είχε και προβλήματα στο πληκτρολόγιο τους έστειλα μαιλ στην αντιπροσωπία αλλά αμέλησα να το πάω λόγο ότι ήταν κριονερι. Όταν πια η μπαταρία δεν κρατούσε καθόλου (δεν άνοιγε καν) ταλαιπωρία με μπαλατεζα για scanαρισματα το πήγα στην αντιπροσωπία.
Με έβγαλαν τρελό για πληκτρολόγιο και για μπαταρία ότι έχει 6 μήνες και πάω πλαίσιο μαζί με τον mew (χάρη). Πάμε στο servis επιμένανε ότι μας είχαν πει για 1 εξάμηνο για την μπαταρία του. Κατεβαίνουμε στο ισόγειο εγώ πάω στον διευθυντή του καταστήματος και ο χάρις στους πολιτές, έκανε ότι ήθελε να αγοράσει ένα φουτσιτσου λαπτοπ και τους ρώταγε για εγγύηση του λένε 2 χρόνια και για μπαταρία αλλά εκείνη την στιγμή μίλαγα με τον διευθυντή και μου ισχυριζόταν ότι μου το είχαν πει από την αρχή. Δίπλα δίπλα Σάββατο πολύς κόσμος φωνές ο χάρις τώρα μας λέει ο πωλητής 2 χρόνια και η μπαταρία, έγινε ο σχετικός χαμός ( πάμε έξω μας έλεγαν να μην ακούει ο κόσμος φωνές και οι 2 εμείς) τελικά μας λένε να την αλλάξουν, αλλά θα την παραγγείλουν. Περιμέναμε περιμέναμε τίποτα όπου ξαναγίνετε σχετικός χαμός πάλι ένα Σάββατο να σας δώσομε εξωτερική πατάρια όχι εμείς τελικά πάμε μια άλλη μέρα που μας είχαν πει, ανοίγουν ένα άλλο καινούργιο λαπτοπ βγάζουν την καινούργια μπαταρία μας την δίνουν κρατάνε την παλιά την βάζουν στο καινούργιο και έτσι μας την αντικατέστησαν μετά από 1,5 χρόνο.
Δεν μας έδωσαν καν ένα χαρτί ότι πληρώσαμε έστω μηδενικό ποσό.


Λυπάμαι τον καιμένο που αγόρασε το καινούργιο λαπτοπ με χαλασμένη μπαταρία,
Αλλά μάλλον κάπως έτσι θα την είχα πάθει και εγώ γιατί από την αρχή δεν κράταγε πάνω από 1 τέταρτο.

----------


## Papatrexas

> Το service της ζαϊμη έχει βγάλει πάρα πολύ κακό όνομα, κυρίως λόγω του εκεί υπεύθυνού του. Επίσης χάνει πελάτες με αυτόν τον τρόπο ( π.χ. εμένα  )


Να πω και εγώ το πιο κραυγαλέεεεοοοο δυστύχημά μου με το πλαίσιο...

Είχα αγοράσει έναν υπολογιστή προ 2ετίας με επεξεργαστή 2.4Ghz Pentium 4 Northwood 512 cache 533 FSB. Ο επεξεργαστής μου κάηκε αλλά όλοι οι επεξέργαστές της Intel έχουν 3 χρόνια εγγύηση.

Έτσι λοιπόν τον πάω στο service πλαισίου στη ζαϊμη δυστυχώς με όλο το κουτί για να τον κοιτάξουν... Δεν ήθελα να κάνω τον εξυπνάκια παρόλο που ήξερα ότι είναι cpu γιατί είχα δοκιμάσει και σε άλλο board. Για του λόγου το αληθές με πήρε μετά από 2 μέρες ο τεχνικός διευθυντής (αυτός το είχε αναλάβει), επιβεβαιώνει ότι ήταν cpu και μου προτείνει ή αποστολή στην Intel γιατί στο stock τους δεν είχαν άλλον 2.4Ghz ή αναβάθμιση πληρώνοντας μία διαφορά.

Αν πήγαινε στην Intel θα περίμενα 3μηνο οπότε προτίμησα στην αναβάθμιση. *Μου κοστολόγισαν 50 ευρό τον παλιό μου επεξεργαστή! Έλεος...* με 50 ευρό ούτε τον αντίστοιχο Celeron δεν παίρνω που έχει τη μισή cache... Τοφαγα και αυτό λέω εντάξει... πλήρωσα τον κούκο αηδόνι τον 3Ghz που έβαλα...(με τιμές πλαισίου)

Και φτάνει και η μέρα της παραλαβής. Πάω να τον παραλάβω και ζητάω να τον δομικάσω. Έρχεται ο τεχνικος διευθυντής, μου δείχνει μία οθόνη και μου λέει ορίστε. Βάλτον και δες τον. *Τον ανοίγω και πήγαινε πιο αργά από ότι με τον παλίο μου 2.4Ghz...* Και εκεί μένω κάγκελο.
-Βρε παιδιά αυτός ανοίγει πιό αργά από ότι ο παλιός μου
-Με 256DDR στα 333Mhz που έχεις τι περίμενες???

2ο εγκεφαλικό παθαίνω.. Του λέω άνοιξέ τον τώρα  ::  Ξεκαρφώνω ο ίδιος την DDR. 

-*Δεν είναι αυτή η DDR μου! Εγώ είχα μία Kingston 512ΜΒ στα 400Mhz*, μισό να σας φέρω και την απόδειξη αγοράς της! 

Και εκείνη τη στιγμή αρχίζει μια τρομερή λογομαχία. Επειδή αυτά τα ήξερα όμως... και στην τανάπου ταναπιές δεν γίνονται είχα ζητήσει καταγραφή του τί έχω μέσα κομμάτι κομμάτι όταν τον παρέδωσα. 
Φυσικά το παληκάρι μου είπε πως αυτό δεν γίνεται γιατί αν έκαναν πλήρη καταγραφή του κάθε PC εκεί μέσα δεν θα τελείωναν ούτε το Πάσχα και δεν τίθεται θέμα γιατί το Πλαίσιο έχει όνομα κτλ κτλ...
Ευτυχώς όταν φώναξα το παληκάρι παραδέχτηκε ότι είχα ζητήσει καταγραφή.
Και εκείνη τη στιγμή μου προτείνει το άλλο εξωφρενικό! *Μου έκανε παζάρι...* Μου λέει για να μοιράσουμε τη διαφορά θα σου δώσω μία 512 στα 333 που έχω εδώ... Του ανταπαντάω δεν ήρθα ολόκληρος για να φύγω κουτσός!

Με τα πολλά έφερε μία καινούργια... Και φυσικά του είπα ότι κάποιος εδώ μέσα αναβάθμισε το PC του.

*Όταν παραδίδετε PC, καταγραφή μέχρι και της τελευταίας βίδας! Και τα καλώδια αν είναι round cable. Μπορεί να σας τα φάνε...*

----------


## sotirisk

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε γενικότερα, αλλά από το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα service οι περισσότεροι έχουν παράπονα. Στα 10 λεπτά των 2 επισκέψεών μου οι προηγούμενοι από μένα είχαν παράπονα, για την ακρίβεια ένας έλεγε "αυτό που λέτε στέκει νομικά?" κλπ κλπ. στον εκεί υπεύθυνο. 
Αυτό δεν είναι εξυπηρέτηση. 
Γενικότερα έχουν την τάση να βαίνουν προς την εξαπάτηση του καταναλωτή, πράγμα το οποίο δεν το δέχομαι. Γιατί έναν μη έμπειρο (δηλαδή τον πιο συνηθισμένο πελάτη του πλαισίου) μπορούν άνετα να τον χειριστούν. 
Αν θέλουν να εθελοτυφλούν, δικαίωμά τους, όπως και δικαίωμά μου να ψωνίζω από εκεί που εγώ κρίνω καλύτερα, και καλώς ή κακώς δεν είναι -πια- από το πλαίσιο ::  

Πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό να βγαίνουν στη φόρα μέσω των fora ( :: ) τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, ώστε να ενημερώνεται ο καταναλωτής για την πραγματική κατάσταση της αγοράς :: 

Όσον αφορά το 98% των μη παραπόνων, αν ένα προϊόν δε βγάλει πρόβλημα, δε θα ασχοληθώ με την rma πολιτική του καταστήματος, όταν έχει πρόβλημα θα κρίνω τη συμπεριφορά του. 

Όσον αφορά το eshop, και γι' αυτό έχει ακουστεί ότι αργεί πολύ στο rma (1 μήνας), δεν έχω όμως προσωπική εμπειρία ::

----------


## geosia

Τα παράπονά σας μου θύμισαν το λόγο που σταμάτησα να αγοράζω από το Πλαίσιο ολοκληρωμένες λύσεις συστημάτων PC.

Ήταν το 1992 αν θυμάμαι σωστά που έψαχνα να αγοράσω έναν 386/40 υπολογιστή με Windows 3.1 Ελληνικά VGA και τα σχετικά της εποχής.

Το πλαίσιο είχε τότε πολύ καλές τιμές και έκλεισα ένα μηχάνημα με τα χαρακτηριστικά που ήθελα + εκτυπωτή + λειτουργικό αγορασμένο + επεξεργαστή κειμένου αγορασμένο δηλ πάνω από 500.000 δραχμές περίπου ένας μηνιαίος μισθός τότε.

Μου παρέδωσαν το σύστημα μετά από μερικές μέρες ξεκαρισμένο για την σωστή λειτουργία του.
Όταν όμως το λειτούργησα μου έβγαζε τις γνωστές οθόνες λάθους των windows και κολούσε.
Τσεκάρισμα και βρίσκω πρόβλημα στην μνήμη.

Επιστροφή στο κατάστημα, τσακωμός με τους τεχνικούς, επιδιόρθωση και παραλαβή την επομένη και φυσικά χρέωση της επιδιόρθωσης, την οποία φυσικά μετά από φασαρία δεν πλήρωσα.

Νομίζω το συμπέρασμα βγαίνει μόνο του. Η εταιρεία έχει σύστημα την κακή συμπεριφορά στον πελάτη από τότε. Τι καλύτερο περιμένετε σήμερα όταν τότε φερνόντουσαν έτσι; ::  

Φυσικά τώρα κοιτάω στο πλαίσιο αν με ενδιαφέρει κάτι και αγοράζω από αλλού και με καλύτερες τιμές.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> ..... δηλ πάνω από 500.000 δραχμές περίπου ένας μηνιαίος μισθός τότε....


Τώρα πες καλύτερα είναι 500ευρώ ένας μηνιαίος μισθός  ::  

Τουλάχιστον τα φέραμε στις ίδιες κλίμακες και τα 2 νομίσματα ώστε να μην τα μπερδέυουμε  ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## Papatrexas

> MAuVE, την απάντηση του κ. Γεράρδου ακόμα την περιμένουμε... 
> (μήπως ακολουθώντας την τακτική του μαγαζιού του  απλά μας έγραψε στα @@ του   )


Προς Templar: 
Μήπως γίνεσαι αγενής? Ομολογώ ότι η εκφρασιολογία σου, ασχέτως αν αυτό που λες είναι σωστό ή λανθασμένο, δεν σε τιμάει. Scripta manet.

Αφού θέλεις, μπορείς να είσαι τουλάχιστον ευγενικά καυστικός. 

Γενικότερα:
Η ευγένεια είναι σαν τον αέρα στα λάστιχα ενός αυτοκινήτου. Δεν κοστίζει τίποτα αλλά κάνει το ταξίδι πιο άνετο.

----------


## racer

I believe he is straight to the point ... η υποκριτική ευγένεια δεν είναι καλό.

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από templar
> 
> MAuVE, την απάντηση του κ. Γεράρδου ακόμα την περιμένουμε... 
> (μήπως ακολουθώντας την τακτική του μαγαζιού του  απλά μας έγραψε στα @@ του   )
> 
> 
> * Scripta manet.*
> 
> Αφού θέλεις, μπορείς να είσαι τουλάχιστον ευγενικά καυστικός. 
> ...


τι το βάζεις το λατινικό?
scripta manent είναι  :: 

(hint: ένα search στο google: scripta manet: 50000, scripta manent: 250000) 

γενικά κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι το αποτέλεσμα μετράει ::

----------


## templar

...

----------


## Papatrexas

sotirisk ένα "n" μας ξέφυγε, μη βαράς! Δεν είναι εκεί η ουσία. Αν και σωστή η παρατήρηση για να μην διαιωνίζουμε τα ορθογραφικά που παρεπιπτόντως έχω δει τα άπειρα στο forum... 

Νεότερα! Χτύπησε ο δίσκος του αδερφού μου WD 40GB ATA, (αυτός είναι ο δεύτερος, ο πρώτος ήταν seagate), και για κακή μου τύχη ήταν αγορασμένος από ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ μεταμόρφωσης. Οπότε τον πήγα στη Ζαϊμη...
Πάμε για δεύτερο γύρο. Αλλά αυτή την φορά δεν την ξαναπατάω όπως με τον επεξεργαστή. Δεν πληρώνω δεκάρα τσακιστή για αναβάθμιση... Ας μου δώσουν ότι έχουν!

----------


## Papatrexas

Με τα επιχειρήματα ότι δεν πληρώνω δεκάρα τσακιστή, ας μου δώσουν ότι έχουν και αν δεν έχουν ας τον στείλουν στην Western Digital κτλ κτλ
πήρα ένα δίσκο ATA WD 80Gb 8Mb cache. Τέλος καλό όλα καλά  ::  

*Γιατί τα παζάρια στο πλαίσιο του στυλ χάλασε και πρέπει να πληρώσετε τη διαφορά για αναβάθμιση είναι τα πλέον δεδομένα...*

By the way τον 40άρη μου τον κοστολόγισαν 45 ευρό.

----------


## sotirisk

κι αν σου κάτσει?

 ::  

το θέμα είναι να έχουν μια σταθερή πολιτική. 
αυτό είναι που μένει :: 

btw καλορίζικος ο δίσκος, και για το ορθογραφικό πλάκα έκανα ::

----------


## Processor

Δεν με ξαφνίαζει που το κάνει αυτό το πράγμα το πλαίσιο...Πριν 1 χρόνο είχα επιστρέψει πίσω μια μητρική asus την δέχτηκαν όλα οκ, και την επόμενη μέρα έτυχε να περνάω μια βόλτα απο το ίδιο μαγαζί και είδα την μητρική μου πάλι στα ράφια να πουλιόταν για καινούργια, ενώ ήταν μεταχιρισμένη 3-4 μήνες, την αναγνώρισα την συσκευασία επιδή είχε τσαλακωθεί πολύ λίγο το κουτί....Αρα δεν πέρνεις μόνο τα μεταχειρισμένα τα δικά τους αλλα και άλλων πελατών που επεστρεψαν τα προιόντα πίσω...
Εκτός αυτού εαν έχετε παρατηρίσει το πλαίσιο δίνει τις RAM απο ένα σιρτάρι που είναι όλες χύμα, φυσικά κάμποσες απο αυτές πρέπει να μην λειτουργούν όπως μια που είχα πάρει παλιά και τελικά την άλλαξα με μια Asus GF MX4000. Απο όλες τις αγορές που έκανα απο πλαίσιο, μονο το UPS και ένας δίσκος βγήκαν καλά. LOL.

----------


## Cha0s

Για τις μνήμες το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ότι είναι γύφτοι (αγανάκτηση Mode on  ::  ).

Πήγα να πάρω μία DDR2 και βλέπω το κουτάκι της Kingston ανοιχτό (και στραβοσκισμένο κιόλας με τους μούχλες).

Λέω δεν μαμιέται, για το κωλοαυτοκόλητο που βάζουν είναι...

Τσεκάρω τα ποδαράκια της μνήμης και φαινότανε ότι έχει κουμποθεί σε motherboard.

Έτυχε εκείνη την στιγμή να είναι φίλος μου μπροστά που δούλευε στο Πλαίσιο ως πωλητής και μου είπε ότι όταν πάνε PC για service παίρνουν από τις μνήμες που είναι για πούλημα για να κάνουν δοκιμές να βρουν τι είναι καμμένο στο PC που έχουν για service και μετά τις βάζουν πάλι για πούλημα.

Δυστυχώς δεν είχα χρόνο αλλιώς θα γύρναγα πάλι πίσω στο Πλαίσιο και θα τους κατέβαζα ότι καντίλι υπήρχε (μιας που ήξερα ότι δεν θα μου την αλλάζανε με την μία).

Χίλιες φορές να περιμένω μία μέρα παραπάνω και να πάρω τα πράγματα από την αντιπροσωπεία ή από το E-Shop παρά να πηγαίνω πλαίσιο και να μου γυρίζουν τα άντερα.

Για τις τιμές ούτε συζήτηση φυσικά...

14 ευρώ μία κάρτα δικτύου με το RTL8139 από το Πλαίσιο
3.5ευρώ μία κάρτα δικτύου με το RTL8139 από την DDC.

----------


## BaBiZ

Ξεθάβω το post για να σας διηγηθώ την δικιά μου ιστορία:


Σάββατο μεσημέρι 28/1/2006 κάνω παραγγελία στο web site του Πλαισίου *2* DSL Cube Vivodi. Δίνω την κάρτα μου, όλα καλά, μου έρχεται και mail ότι η παραγγελία θα παραδοθεί με courier το αργότερο μέχρι 31/1 στον χώρο μου.

Τρίτη 31/1/2006 κατά τις 14:30 χτυπάει το κουδούνι στην εταιρία, έρχεται ένα παλικάρι με ένα δέμα, του λέω από Πλαίσιο ναι μου λέει αλλά ρε φίλε κατα τύχη σε βρήκα. 1ο foul: Δεν είχαν ενημερώσει τον courier για το όνομα της εταιρίας  :Stick Out Tongue:  και με έψαχνε. 
Anyway, υπογράφω, φέυγει, ανοίγω το κουτί 2ο foul: 1 cube μόνο αντι για 2, αλλά και χρέωση στην πιστωτική για ένα πάλι. 3ο foul: Το κουτί του cube ανοιχτό  ::  

Τηλέφωνο στο Πλαίσιο, μιλάω με την κυρία που μου είχε στείλει το mail επιβεβαίωσης, απάντηση: Συγνώμη κύριε, αύριο θα σας στείλουμε τα 2 προϊόντα που παραγγείλατε και θα πάρουμε πίσω το ανοιχτό.

4ο foul: Τετάρτη 1/2/2006 (α ναι... καλό μήνα ρε παιδιά!) 15:30 εμφανίζεται ο courier του πλαισίου "Γεια σας ήρθα να πάρω το κουτί". Που είναι παλικάρι μου τα 2 κουτιά που έχω παραγγείλει και θα έφερνες? "Δεν έχω ιδέα" το courier.

3ο τηλ στο πλαίσιο, πάλι παράπονα και πλέον περιμένω να με καλέσει η κυρία μπας και μάθω εάν και πότε θα παραλλάβω τα DSL μου...


 ::   ::   ::  

p.s. ακόμα δεν έχω κοιτάξει αν έχουν χρεώσει την κάρτα και πόσο την έχουν χρεώσει...

----------


## Cha0s

Είδες για να βαριόμαστε να τραβηχτούμε οι ίδιοι;  ::

----------


## BaBiZ

Ναι βρε συ, αλλά η παραγγελία έγινε on-line γιατί το κατάστημα της Καλλιθέας δεν είχε stock. Το λάθος μου μάλλον ήταν που τους είπα να τα στείλουν courier αντί να τους πώ ότι θα τα παραλλάβω μόνος μου από το κατάστημα Αγ Παρασκευής.

Anyway, θα πληρώσουν ακόμα έναν courier για να μου τα στείλουν

----------


## BaBiZ

update:

Μόλις με πήραν τηλ και το status πλέον είναι "Ελπίζουμε αύριο να σας έρθουν σωστά και κλειστά..."

Τι να πείς.

Next update, αύριο όταν με το καλό παραλάβω.

Ευχαριστώ που με διαβάσατε  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Εμένα αυτό που με χαλάει με αυτές τις διαδικασίες όταν κάθονται στραβές είναι ότι επιλέγω πχ courier για να μου έρθει αύριο αυτό που θέλω.
Δεν με απασχολεί αν θα μου κοστίσει παραπάνω.
Για να επιλέγω courier και να τον πληρώσω πάει να πει ότι θέλω να παραλάβω άυριο βρέξει χιονίσει.

Όταν δεν γίνεται αυτό και μου καθυστερεί μου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια.
Άμα ήταν έτσι πήγαινα από εκεί, τα έπερνα με ΕΛΤΑ, δεν τα αγόραζα καν....

Τώρα στην φάση με το πλαίσιο δεν βγάζεις άκρη... είανι κάτι σαν το δημόσιο  ::

----------


## alex-23

στην που εγινε παραγγελία έγινε on-line ειχες παραγγειλει σιγουρα δυο DSL Cube Vivodi???
τα πραγματα θα μπορουσαν να ειναι και ιπιο τραγικα να σε ειχαν χρεωσει και για δυο DSL Cube Vivodi και να σου εφερναν ενα η κανενα

----------


## Neted

> το θέμα είναι να έχουν μια σταθερή πολιτική. 
> αυτό είναι που μένει





> By the way τον 40άρη μου τον κοστολόγισαν 45 ευρό.


Καλά από σταθερή πολιτική άλλο τίποτα. Πάρε 5 φορές στο κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης και ρώτα το ίδιο πράγμα 5 φορές. Θα πάρεις και 5 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις.

Προ ημερών μου κάηκε μια μητρική Asus. Αρκετά παλιά, s478 με onboard raid.
Την είχα πάρει 130κάτι ευρώ. Πάω λοιπόν κι εγώ στο Πλαίσιο να μου δώσουν ή την *ίδια ακριβώς* ή το ακριβές ποσό αγοράς. Και εδώ αρχίζουν τα όργανα.
Η μητρική προφανώς και δεν υπήρχε πλέον για να μου δώσουν την ίδια και μου πασάραν μια Albatron με s478, η μόνη που έχει απομείνει. Τους λέω "όχι, σόρυ, δε μου κάνει αυτή, θέλω πιστωτικό τα 130 και θα κάνω κάποια άλλη αγορά".
"A! τι λέτε! δε γίνεται αυτό. Αν δε σας κάνει η Albatron ή θα πάρετε μια νέα μητρική ίδιων δυνατοτήτων ή θα σας γυρίσουμε πιστωτικό 40 ευρώ που είναι η κοστολόγηση της Asus"
Και τί να την κάνω εγώ ρε καραμήτρο την s775; Θα μου κάνεις δώρο και τον επεξεργαστή;

Μετά από αρκετή ένταση επέμενε ότι 130 ευρώ πιστωτικό δεν πρόκειται να μου γυρίσει και ότι αυτή είναι η πολιτική του Πλαισίου χρόνια τώρα και και και. Αυτά στο Πλαίσιο Αλίμου. Βέβαια εγώ έχω ξαναγυρίσει προϊόν στην ίδια φάση σε άλλο κατάστημα Πλαίσιο και μου γύρισαν κανονικά την αξία αγοράς του.
Πάω λοιπόν στα καπάκια στο κατάστημα Γλυφάδας, βρίσκω τον υπεύθυνο και του λέω το και το. Μου λέει: "Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο, η πολιτική του καταστήματος είναι ή να αντικαθίσταται το ελλατωματικό προϊόν με ακριβώς το ίδιο εφόσον υπάρχει ή διαφορετικά επιστρέφεται το ποσό αγοράς."
Και για να μη τα πολυλογώ μου γύρισε τα 130 ευρώ σε πιστωτικό.

Ποιά κοστολόγηση λοιπόν και αηδίες;  ::

----------


## BaBiZ

> στην που εγινε παραγγελία έγινε on-line ειχες παραγγειλει σιγουρα δυο DSL Cube Vivodi???


  ::  Παράλληλα με τον πρώτο τηλ που τους έκανα, κοίταζα και την παραγγελία στο site μπας και είχα κάνει εγώ την βλακεία... Αλλά τελικά 2 κομμάτια είχα παραγγείλει!

----------


## nikpet

> Προ ημερών μου κάηκε μια μητρική Asus. Αρκετά παλιά, s478 με onboard raid.
> Την είχα πάρει 130κάτι ευρώ. Πάω λοιπόν κι εγώ στο Πλαίσιο να μου δώσουν ή την *ίδια ακριβώς* ή το ακριβές ποσό αγοράς. Και εδώ αρχίζουν τα όργανα.
> Η μητρική προφανώς και δεν υπήρχε πλέον για να μου δώσουν την ίδια και μου πασάραν μια Albatron με s478, η μόνη που έχει απομείνει. Τους λέω "όχι, σόρυ, δε μου κάνει αυτή, θέλω πιστωτικό τα 130 και θα κάνω κάποια άλλη αγορά".
> "A! τι λέτε! δε γίνεται αυτό. Αν δε σας κάνει η Albatron ή θα πάρετε μια νέα μητρική ίδιων δυνατοτήτων ή θα σας γυρίσουμε πιστωτικό 40 ευρώ που είναι η κοστολόγηση της Asus"
> Και τί να την κάνω εγώ ρε καραμήτρο την s775; Θα μου κάνεις δώρο και τον επεξεργαστή;
> 
> Μετά από αρκετή ένταση επέμενε ότι 130 ευρώ πιστωτικό δεν πρόκειται να μου γυρίσει και ότι αυτή είναι η πολιτική του Πλαισίου χρόνια τώρα και και και. Αυτά στο Πλαίσιο Αλίμου. Βέβαια εγώ έχω ξαναγυρίσει προϊόν στην ίδια φάση σε άλλο κατάστημα Πλαίσιο και μου γύρισαν κανονικά την αξία αγοράς του.
> Πάω λοιπόν στα καπάκια στο κατάστημα Γλυφάδας, βρίσκω τον υπεύθυνο και του λέω το και το. Μου λέει: "Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο, η πολιτική του καταστήματος είναι ή να αντικαθίσταται το ελλατωματικό προϊόν με ακριβώς το ίδιο εφόσον υπάρχει ή διαφορετικά επιστρέφεται το ποσό αγοράς."
> Και για να μη τα πολυλογώ μου γύρισε τα 130 ευρώ σε πιστωτικό.
> ...


Σε τέτοια πράγματα δεν υπάρχει πολιτική Πλαισίου...
Υπάρχει οδηγία της Ευρωπαικής ένωσης περί εγγυήσεων...

Είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα: Όταν δεν υπάρχει το τάδε προϊόν είτε σου κάνουν αντικατάσταση με κάποιο άλλο με ίδια ή καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά, είτε πίστωση του λογαριασμού με βάση την αρχική τιμή αγοράς.

Απλά έτυχες σε κάποιον δεν ήξερε-δεν ήθελε...
Δυστυχώς τέτοια ΠΑΝΤΟΥ συμβαίνουν...

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνεις έιναι να ζητήσεις κάποιον ανώτερο...

So simple...

Από την άλλη υπάρχει και η άλλη λύση που μπορεί κάλλιστα να σου προτείνουν -αλλά σπανίζει. Να την στείλουν πίσω στην Asus και να περιμένεις μία καινούρια... Χρονοβόρα διαδικασία και δεν μπαίνουν συνήθως στον κόπο για να μείνει ικανοποιημένος από την άμεση αντικατάσταση ο πελάτης.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## Neted

> Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνεις έιναι να ζητήσεις κάποιον ανώτερο...


Στο Πλαίσιο Αλίμου μίλαγα με τον υπεύθυνο καταστήματος.
Ζήτησα και ανώτερο αλλά δεν υπήρχε.
Μάλιστα πήρε και τηλέφωνο έναν ανώτερο (;) να ρωτήσει (τον οποίο δεν μου έδωσε να μιλήσω) και του είπε λέει ότι ισχύουν όσα μου είπε.
Δεν θέλω καν να πιστέψω ότι μίλαγε μόνος του και με δούλευε.

----------


## templar

...

----------


## robotech_

Ξέρεις εεε, στο 5ο φάουλ αποβάλλεται...  ::

----------


## BaBiZ

Τέλος καλό - όλα καλά.

Τελικά την Πέμπτη κατά τις 5:30 έφτασαν επιτέλους σωστά τα 2 cubes  ::  

Η παράδοση της μίας μέρας που αναφέρει στο site του το Πλαίσιο τελικά έγινε σε 4. Τί να κάνουμε...

----------


## alex-23

τελικα τελος καλο ολα καλα  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Υπάρχει οδηγία της Ευρωπαικής ένωσης περί εγγυήσεων...
> 
> Είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα: Όταν δεν υπάρχει το τάδε προϊόν είτε σου κάνουν αντικατάσταση με κάποιο άλλο με ίδια ή καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά, είτε πίστωση του λογαριασμού με βάση την αρχική τιμή αγοράς.


μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιο άρθρο αναφέρεται αυτό με την τιμή της αρχικής αγοράς ?

----------


## nikpet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Υπάρχει οδηγία της Ευρωπαικής ένωσης περί εγγυήσεων...
> 
> Είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα: Όταν δεν υπάρχει το τάδε προϊόν είτε σου κάνουν αντικατάσταση με κάποιο άλλο με ίδια ή καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά, είτε πίστωση του λογαριασμού με βάση την αρχική τιμή αγοράς.
> 
> 
> μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιο άρθρο αναφέρεται αυτό με την τιμή της αρχικής αγοράς ?


Έχεις μπλεξίματα με το Πλαίσιο;  ::

----------


## antonisk7

ναι με 2 δίσκους που υπολειτουργούν

----------


## acoul

ας αλλάξει κάποιος mod/admin τον αρχικό τίτλο της ενότητας σε κάτι λιγότερο αιχμηρό και περισσότερο ουσιώδες. για παράδειγμα: εμπειρίες, συμβουλές σχετικά με το Πλαίσιο ...

----------


## JS

> ναι με 2 δίσκους που υπολειτουργούν


Στείλε τους απευθείας έξω  ::

----------


## PPZ

> ας αλλάξει κάποιος mod/admin τον αρχικό τίτλο της ενότητας σε κάτι λιγότερο αιχμηρό και περισσότερο ουσιώδες. για παράδειγμα: εμπειρίες, συμβουλές σχετικά με το Πλαίσιο ...



Γιατι να το κανουν αυτο? Μια χαρα ειναι ο τιτλος, και ελπιζω οτι και καποιος απο το Πλαισιο εχει διαβασει αυτο το ποστ.Και πανω απο ολα ελπιζω οτι και θα κανει κατι σχετικα με το θεμα....

Φιλικα,  ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Εμένα μου την δίνει που έχει πολύ λίγη γκάμα κατασκευαστών. Μόνο ότι πουλάει και ότι τους συμφέρει φέρνουν. Άσε που προσφορές και διευκολύνσεις κάνουν μόνο για turbox συστήματα.  ::

----------


## kakis

> Εμένα μέση λύση, μου την άλλαξαν την LG οθόνη, παρ'ότι την είχα 2-3 μήνες (είχε από την αρχή πρόβλημα αλλά το καθυστέρησα) χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα, αλλά: τους έπαιρνα την 10 μέρες και περίμενα ώρες στο τηλεφωνικό το οποίο ήταν (μάλλον) παιγμένο, τους έστειλα με φαξ κάποια πράγματα που μετά έχασαν (προφανώς, ειδάλλως είχα το αποδεικτικό "επιτυχίας" της μηχανής φαξ) και με είχαν ζαλίσει.
> Εν τω μεταξύ ενώ τους είχα αναφέρει ρητά ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είμαι σπίτι (είχαν επιμείνει για σταθερό), πρέπει να έπαιρναν πολύ καιρό εκεί, και να μην δοκίμαζαν καν το κινητό (ώρες που δούλευα, οπότε ...) 
> 
> Γενικά μου έδωσαν την εντύπωση υπέρτατης ανοργανωσιάς, αν και ομολογώ πως η ίδια η αλλαγή έγινε χωρίς πολλά πολλά (παρ'ότι πάλι ήρθαν άσχετη ώρα από ό,τι είχαμε κανονίσει και μου δημιούργησαν πρόβλημα, και έτσι όπως τα έκανα βιαστικά δεν έγιναν όλα σωστά,αλλά ας πρόσεχαν).


Για την Alman Hellas θα συμφωνήσω στο ότι είναι ανοργάνωτη.Και εγώ είχα αγοράσει μια LG 19" από το e-shop πoυ είχε ενα κολλημένο pixel.
Στην εγγύηση η LG δίνει εγγύηση για προβληματικά pixel με άμεση αντικατάσταση.
Πάω λοιπόν στο e-shop και μου είπαν να απευθυνθώ στην Alman hellas
και μου έκαναν τα ίδια.
Τεσπά μου την άλλαξαν τελικά και είχε το ίδιο προβλημα.
Μου την ξαναάλλαξαν και δούλευε σωστά αλλά επάνω ειχε ετικέτα της Εμπορικής Τράπεζας  ::

----------


## JS

Πολύ λυπάμαι πάντως που χάλασε έτσι η alman.
Κάποτε (σαν support για Viewsonic CRT) είχα α-ψ-ο-γ-η συνεργασία (μου αλλάξανε 3 οθόνες απο δικιά μου παραξενιά).

----------


## PPZ

Και εγω ειχα μια κακη σχεση με την Αλμαν, οσο αφορα τα λαπτοπ ACER, αλλα πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι με την LG οθονη μου ηταν σωστη.Δυο φορες μου την αλλαξανε χωρις να κοιταξουν καν την παλαια, απλα μου δωσανε καινουργια.Τι να πω, μπορει να εχει σχεση επειδη ειναι διαφορετικα τμηματα στην ιδια εταιρεια....  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλημέρα φίλοι του awmn,
> 
> Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μου χτύπησαν 2 δίσκοι 200GB και για να τους επαναφέρω χρειαζόμουν άλλον ένα 200άρι για να κάνω το recovery.
> Έτσι λοιπόν ανέβηκα στο *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ* της Κηφισιάς και αγόρασα έναν Seagate Barracuda 200GB IDE για να κάνω το recover.
> 
> Όταν τον έβαλα στο PC είδα ότι ο δίσκος δεν ήταν κενός αλλά είχε όνομα "Backup".
> Μπήκα στον δίσκο και βλέπω ότι είχε γύρω στα 30GB backup κάποιου άγνωστου τύπου, που προφανώς ήταν υπάλληλος του *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ* και που είχε χρησιμοποιήσει τον δίσκο.
> 
> Μέσα σε άλλα εκτός από παράνομο λογισμικό, παράνομα τραγούδια κτλ. υπήρχαν και πολλά excell και αλληλογραφία του *ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ*.
> ...


1. Σκίστους
2. Πάρε δίσκους και μοίρασε και μερικούς
3. Κάνε και τη δημοσιοποίηση στο ιντερνετ (στη χειρότερη βάλτα στο dc++)

Πάντως μάλλον φταις και εσύ. Ήτανε κλεισμένος κανονικά ο δίσκος στο σακουλάκι του? Ήτανε σωστή η συσκευασία του όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι? 
Αν ναι, τότε τι να πω. Εγώ πάντως αν βλέπω ανοιγμένη συσκευασία ζητάω άλλο προϊόν, αλλιώς αν ντε και καλά το θέλω γιατί είναι το τελευταίο κλπ τους ζητάω να μου ανοίξουνε τη συσκευασία και να δω τα περιεχόμενα κλπ

Έχεις δίκιο όμως και τρέχτους και λίγο! 

 ::

----------


## lagman

εφ'όσον ο δίσκος πωλείται για καινούριος οφείλει να είναι αχρησιμοποίητος κ στο κουτί του(σφραγισμενο !!)..Αλλιώς να πωλείται στην τιμή "ελαφρώς" μεταχειρισμένου!!
Το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ εκτείθεται όταν πουλάει τέτοια προιόντα.

aktizol εφ'όσον δεν θες να το τραβήξεις απλα μην ξαναψωνίσεις απο κεί..
Στείλτους κ ενα mail κ Θα σε γράψουν εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι.Πάντως μπορούσες να τους πάρεις κ τα σώβρακα.Τώρα είναι πλέων αργά.Σε επόμενη εγορά απο το εν λόγω μαγαζι να είμαστε όλοι πιο προσεκτικοι κ υποψιασμένοι.

Φιλικά laGman

----------


## nikpet

Παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν έγινε ένα χρόνο πριν...

Τα λέτε με καθυστέρηση ενός έτους...

Άλλαξε και ο τίτλος του thread κατόπιν σωστής υποδείξεως του acoul.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν έγινε ένα χρόνο πριν...
> 
> Τα λέτε με καθυστέρηση ενός έτους...
> 
> Άλλαξε και ο τίτλος του thread κατόπιν σωστής υποδείξεως του acoul.


 ::

----------


## jonromero

For the record, και εγώ που είχα πάρει οθόνη LG από eshop και είχε ένα καμμένο pixel μου την άλλαξαν την επόμενη μέρα (χωρίς να την κοιτάξουν) με καινούργια (και με πήρε και η LG μετά από 1 week να με ρωτήσει αν θα ξαναέπαιρνα προιόντα LG. Για το πλαίσιο, τι να τα λέμε?

Ελλαδιστάν ολέ.

----------


## PPZ

> Παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν έγινε ένα χρόνο πριν...
> 
> Τα λέτε με καθυστέρηση ενός έτους...
> 
> Άλλαξε και ο τίτλος του thread κατόπιν σωστής υποδείξεως του acoul.


 Και μετα απο ΕΝΑ χρονο χρειαστηκε να αλλαξετε το τιτλο?  ::  Δεν εισαστε σοβαρη....

Τωρα μενει η ερωτηση αν καποιος εδω εχει στενη σχεση με το Πλαισιο και γι'αυτο τον ενοχλει ο τιτλος η παιζει κατι ποιο βαθυ....  ::  

Παντως αν θελεις για ΚΑΘΕ μαγαζι μπορεις να βρεις τετοια παραδειγματα.Στο κατω-κατω στην Ελλαδα ζουμε, οχι στην Γερμανια.Εγω ξερω προσοπικα και για χειροτερα μαγαζια.Τωρα που το Πλαισιο δεν ειναι πια απο τα ποιο φθηνα , ειναι μια αλλη συζητηση....

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpet
> 
> Παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν έγινε ένα χρόνο πριν...
> 
> Τα λέτε με καθυστέρηση ενός έτους...
> 
> Άλλαξε και ο τίτλος του thread κατόπιν σωστής υποδείξεως του acoul.
> 
> 
> ...


βασικά εκτός από άφθονη τεστοστερόνη θα πρέπει να έχουμε και κάποια λεπτότητα στο τι και πως το λέμε. με ενοχλεί να γίνεται χρήση του forum για επιθέσεις γενικά ειδικά όταν η εξαίρεση δεν αποτελεί τον κανόνα. δεν έχω καμία σχέση με το Πλαίσιο αλλά χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν Ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών καταστήματα στην Ελλάδα !! λίγο την αγορά να ξετουρκέψουμε και όλα καλά. Πάμε ταράτσα τώρα !!

----------


## python

Μα αυτο το Post, δεν αναφέρεται μόνο για το εν λόγω κατάστημα, αλλα για όλλα τα καταστήματα , αυτου του τομέα.  ::   ::   ::

----------

